# CM Punk to the UFC



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Announcement right now.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Hah. What?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol.

Can this dude even fight?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Will fight at Middleweight possible Welterweight depending on trial weight cut.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

It's official - he's signed with the UFC. Punk was just interviewed by Rogan on the PPV. (which I'm freely streaming  )


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Hah. What?


I know right. I like punk too so its gonna make me sad when he get shurt


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Kenpo background. 

Has been "doing BJJ on and off." :confused02:


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

Good on him. He obviously doesn't need to (for money) and it could be really humiliating for him. Guys got balls. Much RESPECT CM punk.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Who is this guy?

What exactly was he known for in WWE? He doesn't look like a wrestler at all.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Desperate move by the UFC he's never had a fight ffs, but a ballsy ******* move by CM Punk. He is a lot bigger looking when not standing next to WWE roid monkeys.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

LL said:


> Who is this guy?
> 
> What exactly was he known for in WWE? He doesn't look like a wrestler at all.





> He is titled in the company as "the longest-reigning WWE Champion of the modern era", having held the title for 434 days from November 20, 2011 to January 27, 2013.


More on the wiki page - he was really popular in the WWE, I guess.

I find it interesting to see these guys come over; makes for a fun ride. And I'm sure the UFC will enjoy a viewership spike for his first fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If he had a few wins on a lesser circuit I would think this was kind of cool. Zero pro fights and being signed to the UFC is ridiculous, whats next?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

According to Rener Gracie Punk's bjj is legit. Who knows what else if anything he has to offer. 

You can all thank Scott Coker for this, what he is doing with Bellator has obviously got UFC worried. That's what leads to this kind of thing.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> According to Rener Gracie Punk's bjj is legit. Who knows what else if anything he has to offer.
> 
> You can all thank Scott Coker for this, what he is doing with Bellator has obviously got UFC worried. That's what leads to this kind of thing.


This is true, I'm curious to see who he will fight. Maybe they'll sign someone bad just to fight him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rygu said:


> This is true, I'm curious to see who he will fight. Maybe they'll sign someone bad just to fight him.


They will sign a starbucks janitor to figh thim. Or maybe mickey rourke


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> They will sign a starbucks janitor to figh thim. Or maybe mickey rourke


What about... STONE COLD, STONE COLD!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> What about... STONE COLD, STONE COLD!!


Bah god king these men are wearing the crimson mask this is turning into an absolute slobber knocker. I hope he fights vitor belfort and chael comes out from under the ring and hit shim with a chair.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Twitter is alive already 



> Official Michael Bisping
> 4 mins ·
> I see @cmpunk wants to kick ass, well he can kiss my ass! Welcome to the Ufc, let's do this! @ufc @danawhite





> Ben Askren @Benaskren · 21m 21 minutes ago
> @ufc sign a fake wrestler, but not an Olympian who is the best WW in the world. Amateur move.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmao @ Ben Asken. I thought he didnt want a UFC contract?

I'm a CM Punk fan, and he's bigger now than Brock Lesnar was when he left WWE. I know he has absolutely no fighting background, and who cares if he knows jitz since barely any UFC fighter is able to soley excel using that...but screw it. It'll be exciting and bring a lot more fans. I wonder how they get him an opponent. Dana said he'd fight someone around his level, but do they sign a 0-0 fighter to take him on? What if that fighter wins, does he stick it out?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Was about to post about Askren.
Bullshit stuff from the UFC.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Was about to post about Askren.
> Bullshit stuff from the UFC.


Thats dana for you, this isnt surprising at all. And quite frankly its irresponsible because punk can get really badly hurt here.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Uh, so who saw Angela Magana's tweet?
What the ****...lol


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Hahaha Bisping calling out a 0-0 fighter with no MMA background. Classic. Im sure that win would shoot you straight up in line for the title.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Uh, so who saw Angela Magana's tweet?
> What the ****...lol


What did she say


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Leed said:


> Hahaha Bisping calling out a 0-0 fighter with no MMA background. Classic. Im sure that win would shoot you straight up in line for the title.


Go listen to Chael Sonnen's podcast Bisping was on and said he was past going for the title after the rockhold loss. He said he wants to continue fighting as he still loves it.

Rumours are from the online dirtsheets that the UFC did this solely to stop Bellator signing Punk. Take that as you will.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Leed said:


> Hahaha Bisping calling out a 0-0 fighter with no MMA background. Classic. Im sure that win would shoot you straight up in line for the title.


The most overrated fighter in the history of the organization has no class. Shocker. It would be so awesome if Punk beat him but I see virtually no chance of that happening.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How can Bisping be overrated when he's beat as many people as he has?

And Ben Askren WAS offered a UFC contract. The company didnt really want him when he was the boring lay and pray no one cares fighter. They wanted him when he started finishing but he's got this ridiculous chip on his shoulder. UFC has been connected to CM Punk for a long time, and all the MMA sites have been updating shit about Punk for the last few weeks. BloodyElbow jokingly said "CM Punk, a 0-0 fighter, has somehow become the hottest free agent in MMA". The UFC wants the free PPV boost and Punk wants to do it. The UFC did the same thing with James Toney. I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How can Bisping be overrated when he's beat as many people as he has?
> 
> And Ben Askren WAS offered a UFC contract. The company didnt really want him when he was the boring lay and pray no one cares fighter. They wanted him when he started finishing but he's got this ridiculous chip on his shoulder. UFC has been connected to CM Punk for a long time, and all the MMA sites have been updating shit about Punk for the last few weeks. BloodyElbow jokingly said "CM Punk, a 0-0 fighter, has somehow become the hottest free agent in MMA". The UFC wants the free PPV boost and Punk wants to do it. The UFC did the same thing with James Toney. I don't see what the problem is.


Billed as a top ten fighter by most UK fans and regarded as a perennial contender by the UFC when he's never beaten a ranked opponent in his entire career. Overrated.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Billed as a top ten fighter by most UK fans and regarded as a perennial contender by the UFC when he's never beaten a ranked opponent in his entire career. Overrated.


I don't think he was ever rated really though, not as a serious contender at least.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The UFC did the same thing with James Toney. I don't see what the problem is.


James Toney was like an NBA team signing someone who was amazing at free throws but sucks at everything else.

The UFC should try and be like Tennis, Golf and Boxing where everyone has to earn their way on.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rygu said:


> The UFC should try and be like Tennis, Golf and Boxing where everyone has to earn their way on.


Freddie Flintoff, a cricket player, fought on the undercard of Denton Vassell and Ronnie Heffron's Commonwealth title fight. He had a TV show documenting his training and was horrendous in the fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

CM Punk is basically one of the WWE's versions of Hershel Walker. He's been training MMA for years and if you watch him wrestle you see a strong Muay Thai influence.

And ofcourse Michael Bisping wants the easy fight...shameless Bisping shameless.

Also we'll likely see Chael corner him


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmmm, the UFc in order to legitimize the amateurish look of their fighters adopts uniforms; next day they sign a pro wrestler.

Cool.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

TanyaJade said:


> The most overrated fighter in the history of the organization has no class. Shocker. It would be so awesome if Punk beat him but I see virtually no chance of that happening.


Just the wrong word to use. No one thinks he's a great fighter. He has been solid in one of the weaker divisions in the UFC.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I seriously wonder why like 90% of this site watch UFC. It's just complaints about EVERYTHING. Not a single person here can't see why it was worth UFC's time signing CM Punk. It's obvious. He will sell major tickets and get loads of new viewers to the product. Simple as that. If you dont want to watch him fight, there's a pretty easily solution; don't watch him fight. Skip that one. Fast forward it. Whatever. It makes sense and will generate great business.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I seriously wonder why like 90% of this site watch UFC. It's just complaints about EVERYTHING. Not a single person here can't see why it was worth UFC's time signing CM Punk. It's obvious. He will sell major tickets and get loads of new viewers to the product. Simple as that. If you dont want to watch him fight, there's a pretty easily solution; don't watch him fight. Skip that one. Fast forward it. Whatever. It makes sense and will generate great business.


MOTHER****ING THANK! YOU!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

haha Well the UFC has been losing my interest for the last few years, but since I've been an avid fan since UFC 1, it's not something I will ever totally walk away from, I imagine.

I don't mind the move tho - it could be an interesting few fights. It's also an obvious cash/viewership grab, so I hope they don't screw it up (IMO) by making dumb matchups or whatever; just build him up like you do every other newbie. Seems he has at least some fighting or jitz background, too, at least.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> haha Well the UFC has been losing my interest for the last few years, but since I've been an avid fan since UFC 1, it's not something I will ever totally walk away from, I imagine.
> 
> I don't mind the move tho - it could be an interesting few fights. It's also an obvious cash/viewership grab, so I hope they don't screw it up (IMO) by making dumb matchups or whatever; just build him up like you do every other newbie. Seems he has at least some fighting or jitz background, too, at least.


I've been watching earlier UFC events for a while now. I've gotten up to the 50s. The last few years has absolutely SMASHED everything UFC did in it's first 50 events. Like, destroyed it. People are just caught into this trap in thinking it's not good....so they start complaining about everything. 2 years ago, Jon Jones, Anderson Silva and GSP were champs. Depending on where you rank Fedor, these guys are top 4 fighters of all time. We have 3 of the greatest competitors walking the planet, and people are complaining about the product.

I just don't know man. I'm always positive because I love the sport. I'm sitting here looking at people moaning about this, yet no one is saying "OMFG ANDERSON SILVA AND NICK DIAZ ARE ACTUALLY GONNA FIGHT EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!" lol. 

I just think it's better to be me than anyone else around here when it comes to UFC. I was heavily excited to see Alex White and Clay Collard tonight. Admittedly I don't give a shit about the TUF card, but after that I'm thinking we have the awesome Miocic and JDS fight, which I think Miocic will upset everyone in. We've got Rafael dos Anjos, who just KOed Bendo, fighting one of the most exciting fighters in the world Nate Diaz. Alistair Overeem, the best HW in the world if he had a chin Vs Stefan Struve who's always been a good guy to watch. Gonzaga and Mitrione will end in KO. Joe Riggs is back. Joanna Jerdwhatever is an outstanding female fighter. Machida is one of the greatest in the world and CB Dollaway has been smashing it lately. Renan Barao, another best around is back. Pat Cummins can continue his wrestling masterclass. Daniel Sarafian Vs Dan Miller. And this is just in December.

I don't know. I enjoy the entire product all round. I'm a CM Punk fan in wrestling and he's a determined guy. His controversy in WWE was brilliant and now he wants to join my favourite pasttime on the planet. I don't see a downside. People just need to stop looking for things to dislike and just enjoy the good times while they last.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I seriously wonder why like 90% of this site watch UFC. It's just complaints about EVERYTHING. Not a single person here can't see why it was worth UFC's time signing CM Punk. It's obvious. He will sell major tickets and get loads of new viewers to the product. Simple as that. If you dont want to watch him fight, there's a pretty easily solution; don't watch him fight. Skip that one. Fast forward it. Whatever. It makes sense and will generate great business.


I don't personally don't care about freakshow fights. Freakshows,one offs and random celebrites have always been part of MMA, without really affecting what MMA is really about. Yes, Im absolutely much more interested in CM punk fight, over two random prelim guys, mostly because of the fact that it's a more informative experiment. Can a pro-wrestler who dabbles in some martial arts legitimately compete?

I just hope the UFC ACTUALLY puts him up against a legit guy, and not some one-off hobo.

The whole thing does come off as extrememly hypocritical of the UFC in light of their reasons for cutting other guys, hiring/not hiring other guys, impugning other orgs for damaging the legitimacy of the sport etc., wanting to be a mainstream sport etc.

It's an obvious money grab, and I feel sorry for the guys who been working hard in the sport but arent as high profile who will be leapfrogged by a complete amateur.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Totally fair.

Personally, I just would rather they run things more like a "pure sport" than "sports entertainment" + crappy sportsmanship turns me off, but yeah that's just me. I'm not gonna complain too much. It's not like I give the UFC any money any more (streaming or torrenting all PPVs the last few years now). Early UFC was def bad for a lot of things - but I was kinda young then, too! meh all that is kinda off topic tho...

The more I think about it, the more pumped I am for Punk crossing over. 

Then I think about Punk being signed while guys like Fitch and Shields get cut, and I kinda :confused02: a bit. heh


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> I don't personally don't care about freakshow fights. Freakshows,one offs and random celebrites have always been part of MMA, without really affecting what MMA is really about. Yes, Im absolutely much more interested in CM punk fight, over two random prelim guys, mostly because of the fact that it's a more informative experiment. Can a pro-wrestler who dabbles in some martial arts legitimately compete?
> 
> I just hope the UFC ACTUALLY puts him up against a legit guy, and not some one-off hobo.
> 
> ...


I'm not "interested" in freakshow fights, but I also am lol. Like I don't mind if it's thrown in there in addition to the legit fights. One of my favourite cards of all time was Strikeforce Miami, and that was one of the early Bobby Lashley fights.

Why is it a "money grab"? Why are you wording it like profit is a dirty thing? This is at no one's expense. UFC arent saying "We were gonna bring in X, but instead we'll bring in Punk". If those guys bring in fans, they'll be on the card. 



Woodenhead said:


> Totally fair.
> 
> Personally, I just would rather they run things more like a "pure sport" than "sports entertainment" + crappy sportsmanship turns me off, but yeah that's just me. I'm not gonna complain too much. It's not like I give the UFC any money any more (streaming or torrenting all PPVs the last few years now). Early UFC was def bad for a lot of things - but I was kinda young then, too! meh all that is kinda off topic tho...
> 
> ...


I disagreed with UFC cutting the guys that they did (Shields, Okami and Fitch). I don't care if they are boring and I hated them, I personally also like the legitimization by having EVERY top fighter in there. Those guys were worthy of being signed in skillset alone. But at the same time, I have no problem with UFC bringing in extra numbers by giving someone who might not be the most skilled a shot, as long as it's not like a title fight that costs someone else something else.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rygu said:


> James Toney was like an NBA team signing someone who was amazing at free throws but sucks at everything else.
> 
> The UFC should try and be like Tennis, Golf and Boxing where everyone has to earn their way on.


Toney was signed to make a point and Couture made it. 

That was a MMA>Boxing pissing contest.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Toney was signed to make a point and Couture made it.
> 
> That was a MMA>Boxing pissing contest.


Yeah it was bullshit. Give a 0-0 boxer a HOFer who is one of the best wrestlers of all time. I actually think James Toney would have absolutely wrecked someone like Rampage.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

No he wouldn't. Rampage would have thrown him on his arse and tapped him out as quickly as Randy. Any serious MMA fighter would have done the same. Toney was under-prepared, overweight, and not remotely interested in anything other than the payout. Any legitimate UFC-level Mixed Martial Artist would have taken Toney out that night.

As for Punk. I'm ******* excited. It's finally something new that the UFC have done that's keeping my interest. I'm more into Pro-Wrestling than MMA right now, so getting Punk in the UFC is pretty awesome. I'm not expecting him to light the world on fire, but he'll sell tickets, and he'll sell PPV's, and that's all the UFC is bothered about. If it's a 1-shot deal, and he loses his debut fine, but they HAVE to use him on the main card of a PPV. **** not earning his way in, Punk is a huge star, and is so hot right now after the Cabana podcast. This is a great piece of business for the UFC!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Danm2501 said:


> No he wouldn't. Rampage would have thrown him on his arse and tapped him out as quickly as Randy. Any serious MMA fighter would have done the same. Toney was under-prepared, overweight, and not remotely interested in anything other than the payout. Any legitimate UFC-level Mixed Martial Artist would have taken Toney out that night.
> 
> As for Punk. I'm ******* excited. It's finally something new that the UFC have done that's keeping my interest. I'm more into Pro-Wrestling than MMA right now, so getting Punk in the UFC is pretty awesome. I'm not expecting him to light the world on fire, but he'll sell tickets, and he'll sell PPV's, and that's all the UFC is bothered about. If it's a 1-shot deal, and he loses his debut fine, but they HAVE to use him on the main card of a PPV. **** not earning his way in, Punk is a huge star, and is so hot right now after the Cabana podcast. This is a great piece of business for the UFC!


Rampage calls out Toney saying he would stay on the feet and knock him out.

Toney was overweight? That's like saying Roy Nelson is overweight. Both guys have been overweight since the day they were born.

Toney was interested only in the payout? Toney fought Lebedev for the world title just one year later. You reckon UFC paid more than that did?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh ****. He's gonna do awful.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm just waiting to hear the news that Grado has signed to UFC.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Rampage calls out Toney saying he would stay on the feet and knock him out.
> 
> Toney was overweight? That's like saying Roy Nelson is overweight. Both guys have been overweight since the day they were born.
> 
> Toney was interested only in the payout? Toney fought Lebedev for the world title just one year later. You reckon UFC paid more than that did?


Rampage is full of shit. There's no way he'd stand with James Toney. You know it too.

Toney was definitely overweight. He looked like shit, and has been done for years. He wasn't interested in having a competitive fight, he just wanted the cash. As deluded as James Toney is, he knew he wasn't going to win. He earnt a disclosed $500,000 for fighting Couture, he did it for the money.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

CM Punk called out Chris Brown after the Rihanna incident.

CM Punk vs Chris Brown.

I'm down for that.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah it was bullshit. Give a 0-0 boxer a HOFer who is one of the best wrestlers of all time. I actually think James Toney would have absolutely wrecked someone like Rampage.



That was one special occasion, though. Toney was running his mouth about there was no way (in his mind) MMA would be game against boxing. Randy Couture was the perfect representant to shut Toney's mouth decisively.

Why they would give Toney someone he actually would have a chance to beat?


----------



## Oax (Nov 23, 2014)

The UFC's attempt to get numbers, nothing more. Not necessarily complaining but I think this shows how desperate the company is for draws and starpower. I'll watch out of intrigue, he's got more of a background than most professional wrestlers but at 36 years old I don't think he's going to do anything, if much at all. He'll beat a scrub or two perhaps.

Also, what the hell Bisping? Calling out a pro wrestler with a 0-0 record? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

His GTS move is pretty good


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

If you guys are interested in how Punk has ended up in the UFC, or you're remotely interested in the WWE. Give this a listen. Punk is pretty arrogant, and has an incredibly high opinion of himself, but it's a good insight in the backstage politics of the WWE. The stuff about his staph infection is crazy.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah it was bullshit. Give a 0-0 boxer a HOFer who is one of the best wrestlers of all time. I actually think James Toney would have absolutely wrecked someone like Rampage.


James Toney would have been anhiliated by Rampage, he actually would have took a much worse beating than he took from Couture. Randy had the decency to end it quick and get Toney out of there. Rampage would have initiated a Muay Thai clinch, Toney would have been cluelss. Rampage would unload with knees and elbows to Toneys jaw and finish it off with some brutal ground and pound. Rampage probably would have pulled off another epic Pride slam if he wanted to and KO'd him from that as well.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Obviously I don't know how much actual MMA training he's gone through but MMA has always been part of his gimmick as a pro wrestler. He's been using all sorts of actual submission holds in his matches (obviously not actually applying them) so I'm a little confident he can be more than just a novelty act.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I have big respect to CM Punk, jumping into a mma career at this level will be tough and he does actually seem serious about it. 

UFC... gets no respect though. Although i don't think they would have signed him if he had zero skills at all, he must be better than Batista. 





ClydebankBlitz said:


> Toney was overweight? That's like saying Roy Nelson is overweight. Both guys have been overweight since the day they were born.


James Toney actually started out as a mw....










Then ate himself too like a.... 4 weight world champ.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I have big respect to CM Punk, jumping into a mma career at this level will be tough and he does actually seem serious about it.
> 
> UFC... gets no respect though. Although i don't think they would have signed him if he had zero skills at all, he must be better than Batista.
> 
> ...


Which makes it all the more impressive how a middleweight can take beatdowns by heavyweights constantly and not get KO'd once. He must have the best chin in combat sports history.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Which makes it all the more impressive how a middleweight can take beatdowns by heavyweights constantly and not get KO'd once. He must have the best chin in combat sports history.


He has some of the best head movement the sport has ever seen too, along with having one of the best chins the sport has ever seen makes him near unstoppable, he has never actually been rocked as far as i know... down a few times, but never hurt.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> He has some of the best head movement the sport has ever seen too, along with having one of the best chins the sport has ever seen makes him near unstoppable, he has never actually been rocked as far as i know... down a few times, but never hurt.


I didn't watch the fight but I know he somewhat recently fought a big russian hw monster in ukraine or russia and get smashed for 12 rounds and didn't even wobble. I think it was denis lebedev. What an insane chin he has, although he does have great defense as well at times.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I feel like Toney does not get enough respect in MMA circles 


































Considering a lot of the defense bobs and weaves he did have been imitated by some of the best in mma.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

There is no reason why anyone should be unhappy. Punk's first fight will draw HUGE. And he's going to go up against someone else who isn't that good, so is it really a bad thing to have a hyped up fight, as opposed to signing some 8-2 amateur MMA fighter?

On one hand I want Punk to do well since I'm a WWE fan. On the other hand, I've never seen a wrestler who is such a bitter douche outside of the ring before. Either way, I look forward to going out of my way to watch his debut. Ballsy move as well by Punk, even if they try to fight a can to fight him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh deary me...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

CM Punk rules.

you do not.

case closed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> James Toney would have been anhiliated by Rampage, he actually would have took a much worse beating than he took from Couture. Randy had the decency to end it quick and get Toney out of there. Rampage would have initiated a Muay Thai clinch, Toney would have been cluelss. Rampage would unload with knees and elbows to Toneys jaw and finish it off with some brutal ground and pound. Rampage probably would have pulled off another epic Pride slam if he wanted to and KO'd him from that as well.


If Rampage got the clinch, one uppercut and he'd have been KOed. I think you're underrated the strength of a boxing HW world champion.

For the guys talking about Toney, outside of himself Roy Jones said he was the greatest fighter of all time. If he had committed to training more, he thought Toney would have been better than him. Jones recalls a story where in the corner between rounds, Toney was drinking out of a McDonalds cup.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm not "interested" in freakshow fights, but I also am lol. Like I don't mind if it's thrown in there in addition to the legit fights. One of my favourite cards of all time was Strikeforce Miami, and that was one of the early Bobby Lashley fights.
> 
> Why is it a "money grab"? Why are you wording it like profit is a dirty thing? This is at no one's expense. UFC arent saying "We were gonna bring in X, but instead we'll bring in Punk". If those guys bring in fans, they'll be on the card.


Haha, poorly worded. I mean occasional freakshow fights don't bother me.

As for the other part, obviously they have a fighter budget and limited amount of spots. They cut fitch etc. with a rationale Someone's spot and someone's job is getting bumped for this. Some guy who wants the opportunity to shine has to go another camp with the risk of being injured and with financial uncertainty while 'I train with Eddie Bravo' WWE star is line jumped based on his success in another profession. Like I get Mcgregor, at least the guy fights MMA and is good, but w/e, I'm not inventing feelings for guys I dont know.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Which makes it all the more impressive how a middleweight can take beatdowns by heavyweights constantly and not get KO'd once. He must have the best chin in combat sports history.


His chin was very very good and he could roll with punches extremely well. Not often Toney got hit flush.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> There is no reason why anyone should be unhappy. Punk's first fight will draw HUGE. And he's going to go up against someone else who isn't that good, so is it really a bad thing to have a hyped up fight, as opposed to signing some 8-2 amateur MMA fighter?
> 
> On one hand I want Punk to do well since I'm a WWE fan. On the other hand, I've never seen a wrestler who is such a bitter douche outside of the ring before. Either way, I look forward to going out of my way to watch his debut. Ballsy move as well by Punk, even if they try to fight a can to fight him.


Yea... i don't really care if it's for the money, or if this means the ufc is no longer a real sport. I will be glued to my tv screen when Punk's fighting. Just like i was when Lesner burst onto the scene.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I like how CM thread turned to a James Toney love in. Can't say I mind.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't even see who is going to license him to fight anyone in the UFC with 0 fights in any sport. At least James Toney had over 80 pro boxing fights. I wouldn't be surprised if his first fight is an exhibition match with someone they bring in specifically for this. They just signed him so Bellator couldn't.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^He's going to fight a 1-0, 1-1, 0-1, 0-0 kind of fighter. Tbh that's my only grievance. I don't like that someone who ISN'T a draw is going to get a shot in the UFC when they are essentially nothing. I would have preferred a Punk TUF.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

This guy is delusional, he's not a Brock or Lashley with an NCAA Div I championship behind him, just some guy who makes WWE faces and rolls at the neighborhood BJJ dojo. He's going to get wrecked.

I'm happy the UFC is starting to sink to the freakshow payday fights though, that's their future. Let the real next gen talent head to Bellator.


----------



## DeeJay (Dec 5, 2014)

Hellboy said:


> Twitter is alive already
> 
> 
> Official Michael Bisping
> ...


Bisping trying to stay relevant.

Askren not doing himself any favours.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Watching Punk will be interesting, like others have said his first fight will draw HUGE numbers..... simple as


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> Punk's first fight will draw HUGE. And he's going to go up against someone else who isn't that good





> Official Michael Bisping
> 4 mins ·
> I see @cmpunk wants to kick ass, well he can kiss my ass! Welcome to the Ufc, let's do this! @ufc @danawhite


Sounds about right! :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL @ the willfully blind knobs who are acting like Scott Coker wasn't responsible for Kimbo Slice and Herschel Walker. 

Bellator - home of the REAL future talents of MMA! Oh, and Stephen Bonnar and Tito Ortiz (pro-wrestling promos included!)


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Meh. Its obvious the UFC see's much more crossover appeal in "sports entertainment" than they do any "real" sport. 

Personally I enjoy watching the world class mixed martial artists fight for championships and championship spots. And even the fun grudge matches. But this just shows you UFC's lack of integrity as a sport.

Brock tried for NFL didn't make it, but UFC didn't mind. Heck he is an athletic freak and also has a legit wrestling background. And had 1 fight, for what its worth. But this new one is obviously a stretch lol.

This guy would be laughed out of any other sport. You can't be like "I've been taking tennis lessons after work for years, sign me up for Wimbledon!" They won't give 2 shits what your name is as they are a real sport and aren't that desperate for viewers at all costs. (I don't know shit about tennis).

Which shows you UFC isn't doing as good as they like to portray (atleast compared to other sports)or else they could afford to tell these guys go get some experience first then maybe we'll give you a shot.

So UFC=WWE yes. UFC=Any other professional sport...no.

But whatever I'm a real fan so I will watch anyways. But this does once again lower my respect for their integrity as a sport. But they don't care, imagine all the WWE fans who will tune in! Couldn't get Gina Carano, but this is pretty good lol

End of rant.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Have people considered that maybe the UFC want CM Punk to get killed?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Has Punk ever done any actual fighting or combat? Because Brock was a high caliber wrestler. Punk is a white belt under the gracies. Does he have a history of athletics or does he just train?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CM Punk is a gigantic draw.
CM Punk wants to fight in MMA.
UFC want a gigantic draw.
UFC is an MMA organisation.

What's the problem here? Also, you guys are highly overrating the skills it takes to fight. Are you guys honestly telling me that Diego Sanchez goes into the cage as a martial arts master? Clay Collard just won last night, did any of you actually watch how he fights (I think he's awesome for the record). I don't reckon Punk will be able to throw a punch, but personally I don't see what's "crazy" about it. I'm currently 210lbs, am no where even close to fighting shape, have done martial arts much less than CM Punk has, and I'd probably fancy doing an MMA fight within the next 5 years. If I happened to sign to a decent enough camp (which basically just requires you being in the right location and having the cash to pay for it), in one or two fights depending on who I got I might be allowed to fight in Cage Warriors. Again, if I happened to get certain guys and might have some really fun fights, I could even get a TUF spot (lesser fighters than 5-0 or something have). Then, if I got into the house, I'd probably have a UFC fight.

I know none of this will happen, but I'm sure somewhat similar stories have happened before. Is it that out there that people who have just messed around in american football or something then did martial arts for a year or two and then started fighting? Hell what about that dude who would smoke and drink all the time in TUF a few years ago.

And lmfao at mentioning Scott Coker. You're aware that Scott Coker put a 0-0 48 year old man against a 1-1 fighter as the third last fight (after Robbie Lawler Vs Melvin Manhoef) on a card which featured Cyborg defending her title and Nick Diaz, their main star, fighting? Herschel Walker even made it on the cover.










This is the exact same as James Toney. You can quote all you want about James Toney's boxing, but the fight showed that it was in absolutely no way applicable because he was fighting an 18-10 5 time UFC champion Hall of Fame NCAA Division 1 All American.

As much as Punk disagrees, it IS a freakshow fight. And people blast UFC for this right? Then explain to me why every second person on this site has a Pride sig. I've seen so many people say they wish UFC was half as good as Pride....yet they get blasted for doing exactly what their biggest rivals, Strikefoce and Bellator, has done.

Know what's funniest? I know for an absolute fact that if Bellator picked up CM Punk, people would claim that UFC dropped the ball.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Has Punk ever done any actual fighting or combat? Because Brock was a high caliber wrestler. Punk is a white belt under the gracies. Does he have a history of athletics or does he just train?


Well with history of athletics, yes, he's been training athletics his entire life (Do people think it's easy to be a professional wrestler?).

He's probably messed about with some martial arts throughout his life, but no he doesnt have any real background.

Then again, how many people did? Guys like Forrest Griffin and Rich Franklin just messed around with martial arts before taking it seriously. Sure, you can say that they werent in the UFC, but it's already been stated that Punk's not going to be fighting anyone with any actual experience. If Punk can naturally fight, I don't see why he HAS to get destroyed against someone at like 0-0. Was Batista "batshit crazy" when he decided to do MMA? He looked abysmal but he didn't "die" like people are saying Punk did, infact he won his fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Well with history of athletics, yes, he's been training athletics his entire life (Do people think it's easy to be a professional wrestler?).
> 
> He's probably messed about with some martial arts throughout his life, but no he doesnt have any real background.
> 
> Then again, how many people did? Guys like Forrest Griffin and Rich Franklin just messed around with martial arts before taking it seriously. Sure, you can say that they werent in the UFC, but it's already been stated that Punk's not going to be fighting anyone with any actual experience. If Punk can naturally fight, I don't see why he HAS to get destroyed against someone at like 0-0. Was Batista "batshit crazy" when he decided to do MMA? He looked abysmal but he didn't "die" like people are saying Punk did, infact he won his fight.


I don't consider being a pro wrestler easy but it is a lot easier to throw someone through the air when they are helping you do it.

I say that him having never competed in a martial art or having a long standing combat sports background or even just a high level sport is concerning more so than guys like rich Franklin who only just trained because CM Punk is starting fighting at 36. Most fighters don't have high level athletic backgrounds but they started learning to fight in their early 20s at the latest most of the time. Also the days of the Rich Franklins and Forrest Griffins is gone. Look at guys out there now, there aren't many who just decided to get into fighting. There are wrestlers and jiu jitsu champions and judo champions and ex boxers and kick boxers. Not a lot of semi athletic dudes who just liked fighting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't consider being a pro wrestler easy but it is a lot easier to throw someone through the air when they are helping you do it.
> 
> I say that him having never competed in a martial art or having a long standing combat sports background or even just a high level sport is concerning more so than guys like rich Franklin who only just trained because CM Punk is starting fighting at 36. Most fighters don't have high level athletic backgrounds but they started learning to fight in their early 20s at the latest most of the time. Also the days of the Rich Franklins and Forrest Griffins is gone. Look at guys out there now, there aren't many who just decided to get into fighting. There are wrestlers and jiu jitsu champions and judo champions and ex boxers and kick boxers. Not a lot of semi athletic dudes who just liked fighting.


Yeah, but how many guys are entering MMA as dudes who just enjoy fighting and don't have that much of a background?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> This guy is delusional, he's not a Brock or Lashley with an NCAA Div I championship behind him, just some guy who makes WWE faces and rolls at the neighborhood BJJ dojo. He's going to get wrecked.
> 
> I'm happy the UFC is starting to sink to the freakshow payday fights though, that's their future. Let the real next gen talent head to Bellator.


If he fights someone else who has barely fought, then he could win. Batista did an MMA fight and KO'd his opponent in his first ever fight, in his 40's. It's not like they're going to feed Punk a solid WW. They'll find some amateur, or someone who has never fought before to give Punk a chance to win.

Their freak show fight with Punk will sell better than most other things they do.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

towwffc said:


> Meh. Its obvious the UFC see's much more crossover appeal in "sports entertainment" than they do any "real" sport.
> 
> Personally I enjoy watching the world class mixed martial artists fight for championships and championship spots. And even the fun grudge matches. But this just shows you UFC's lack of integrity as a sport.
> 
> ...



Your own post contradicts itself. You say with no really background besides some training punk would get laughed out of any other sport but you bring up Brock's nfl run in the same post. Brock had never played college football so it was pretty much the exact same thing and punk may not be anymore successful in the UFC than Brock was in the NFL but just like the Viking were willing to take the sign on for the attention so is the UFC. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think Brock ever played a regular season game; was only practice squad/preseason at most? I don't think it matters much either way - will just lead to opinionated arguments about training camps and predictable crap like that. I feel not much can be said until we see how things play out, like training duration, first opponent, how he gets built up, stuff like that.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

punk is a friend of and sometimes hangs with Team Punishment doing workouts together; take that for whatever you may.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah, but how many guys are entering MMA as dudes who just enjoy fighting and don't have that much of a background?


CM Punk is about to be and he's about to do it in the UFC.

Anyone ever considered that this is just a troll?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> CM Punk is about to be and he's about to do it in the UFC.
> 
> Anyone ever considered that this is just a troll?


I'm saying loads of people have professional fights with little training.

And Punk is doing it against a similar level opponent.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm saying loads of people have professional fights with little training.
> 
> And Punk is doing it against a similar level opponent.


Who could he possibly fight in the UFC with a similar level of training?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Your own post contradicts itself. You say with no really background besides some training punk would get laughed out of any other sport but you bring up Brock's nfl run in the same post. Brock had never played college football so it was pretty much the exact same thing and punk may not be anymore successful in the UFC than Brock was in the NFL but just like the Viking were willing to take the sign on for the attention so is the UFC.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Getting an NFL tryout isn't hard they're all over the place in the spring if you're built like Brock you'll get a chance to show something. Brock was never close to playing though.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

UFC 193: Punk vs Allen

Ninja Edit


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

The Green Ranger wants a piece! Let Tommy beat CM Punk down!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I doubt CM Punk has aspirations of wearing UFC gold or murdering people right and left on the path to becoming the GOAT.

I think he just wants to experience what its like to fight in the UFC in front of a huge crowd and to test himself and see where he stands in the grand scheme of things.

The UFC wants CM Punk because he's a big draw.

Its a win/win no matter what happens.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Having not watched WWE since the Attitude era, I have no idea who this guy is. Is he a Lesnar style draw? Can he fight?

He said in the interview he's done BJJ 'on and off for the last few years'. Is that it? 

Who the hell is he going to fight?

Sounds to me like this is more akin to the James Toney signing than it is Brock Lesnar.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Dana said he is fighting someone who is 0-0, 1-1 or 2-1 along those lines. He's a huge draw for the wwe and they hated losing him months ago


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Not a bad move for the UFC, this guy will draw in some more viewers.

If Punk wins a few then great, it's more viewers, and he proves he's legit.

If he loses, then the UFC proves to the Pro Wrasslin' fans that it takes more than a name to make it in MMA, and Punk goes back to the world of Pro Wrestling with a damaged name.

I don't see the UFC taking anything too negative from this signing, whether it works out for Punk or not.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Killz said:


> Having not watched WWE since the Attitude era, I have no idea who this guy is. Is he a Lesnar style draw? Can he fight?
> 
> He said in the interview he's done BJJ 'on and off for the last few years'. Is that it?
> 
> ...


He'll be a very big draw for the UFC. He has been on the front of the WWE video game, 5 time WWE champion, and one of the best in-ring performers of the last 10 years. Punk's a big deal. Maybe not as big a draw as Brock, but it'll certainly peak PPV interest more than Mighty Mouse or TJ Dillashaw.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> He'll be a very big draw for the UFC. He has been on the front of the WWE video game, 5 time WWE champion, and one of the best in-ring performers of the last 10 years. Punk's a big deal. Maybe not as big a draw as Brock, but it'll certainly peak PPV interest more than *Mighty Mouse or TJ Dillashaw.*



I thought that was a given


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It is only really worth it if the extra viewers actually stick around though...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah, but how many guys are entering MMA as dudes who just enjoy fighting and don't have that much of a background?


Literally no one has had professional fights at the UFC level without any experience since the first 3 UFCs with the likes of Joe Son getting punched in the nads. Even Brock had 1 pro fight before the UFC, and an NCAA championship which translates very well.

Yes there have been SF and other mid-level orgs that did this kind of thing, but that's what made them mid-level orgs and not the elite. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> What's the problem here? Also, you guys are highly overrating the skills it takes to fight. Are you guys honestly telling me that Diego Sanchez goes into the cage as a martial arts master? Clay Collard just won last night, did any of you actually watch how he fights (I think he's awesome for the record). I don't reckon Punk will be able to throw a punch, but personally I don't see what's "crazy" about it. I'm currently 210lbs, am no where even close to fighting shape, have done martial arts much less than CM Punk has, and I'd probably fancy doing an MMA fight within the next 5 years. If I happened to sign to a decent enough camp (which basically just requires you being in the right location and having the cash to pay for it), in one or two fights depending on who I got I might be allowed to fight in Cage Warriors. Again, if I happened to get certain guys and might have some really fun fights, I could even get a TUF spot (lesser fighters than 5-0 or something have). Then, if I got into the house, I'd probably have a UFC fight.


I like how you bring Clay Collard up as an example of someone who has no real MMA applicable combat training and just some bum who likes to swing fists. It's not like he's been wrestling since middle school and almost won a state level championship, training boxing and BJJ since age 11, and has 19 pro fights

http://www.restlessfights.com/2011/...llard-and-billy-daniels-hit-utah’s-mma-scene/

You really have no idea do you? I bet you think that after two more classes at your Kodogaidojutsu dojo making constipated faces while punching at air you can take on Jones. Ok maybe not Jones, you'll need a warmup Cormier fight first 

If you'd ever taken an actual MMA class which involved full contact sparring with even a low-level pro with a few wins anywhere close to your own weight, you'd lose those delusions pretty quickly. You'd get your ass whupped so badly it wouldn't even be funny watching you post here the next day, because you'd just stop posting this delusional nonsense. 

Luckily guys like you never actually do the actual fight or training camp they fancy they'll do, so you'll probably safely take these delusions to your grave while yakking about your awesome out of shape fight skills online.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Literally no one has had professional fights at the UFC level without any experience since the first 3 UFCs with the likes of Joe Son getting punched in the nads. Even Brock had 1 pro fight before the UFC, and an NCAA championship which translates very well.
> 
> Yes there have been SF and other mid-level orgs that did this kind of thing, but that's what made them mid-level orgs and not the elite.
> 
> ...


Didn't bj penn start in the ufc and also amir sadollah went through tuf but he was 0-0 entering that house


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Literally no one has had professional fights at the UFC level without any experience since the first 3 UFCs with the likes of Joe Son getting punched in the nads. Even Brock had 1 pro fight before the UFC, and an NCAA championship which translates very well.
> 
> Yes there have been SF and other mid-level orgs that did this kind of thing, but that's what made them mid-level orgs and not the elite.
> 
> ...


For the entire first part; Matt Mitirione.

Collard can have 50 years experience behind him. It doesnt change how he fights in the cage. Is Collard a better wrestler than GSP because he has more of a wrestling background?

When in any aspect did I say I even know how to fight?

That low level pro entered a class once. There are PLENTY of random dudes who just join MMA and go pro for the fuk of it. I have been trying to find the fight for years but in something like UCMMA, there was a pro fight between a goliath dude and some little chubby guy at HW. The chubby dude won by swinging for the fences by KO. After the fight he revealed that his mates signed him up as a joke.

My awesome out of shape fighting skills? I believe I said that the likelihood of that happening is ridiculously small. Like, 1 in a billion. The likelihood of me going into a cage right now and winning isn't far off the above too. I'm just saying that there are LOADS of people who do 1-2 years of small martial arts training and decide to give MMA a shot. There are plenty of guys on Cage Warriors and shit who don't even have a fight camp and train independently. Cody McKenzie apparently just sparred with his mates because there was little to no MMA in Alaska, he made it to the UFC.

I think we're all overrating what it takes to fight in MMA. Kimbo was 1-1 in UFC and he did nothing other than throw punches at random people in his back garden, and this wasn't even that long ago.

When saying "some day I'd like to do pro boxing" my mate laughed once like it was this huge thing to be a pro boxer. Yet it's okay for Freddie Flintoff to do a month or two in the gym and win a HW pro fight?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Clyde vs CM Punk for his UFC Debut!!!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Schaub is another example of having a successful career in MMA despite having zero martial arts background before going pro.
If you have the athletic ability and you're a quick Lerner it can be done.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been listening to the delusions of people like Clyde for far too long to actually want to get involved with this thread, i usually just ignore them. But damn... some people really just have no idea what so ever.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> This guy is delusional, he's not a Brock or Lashley with an NCAA Div I championship behind him, just some guy who makes WWE faces and rolls at the neighborhood BJJ dojo. He's going to get wrecked.
> 
> I'm happy the UFC is starting to sink to the freakshow payday fights though, that's their future. Let the real next gen talent head to Bellator.


He's been training for this for years. I started hearing about this guy coming to MMA about 3 years ago, so I think he's going to be ready. Not that I think he's going to win, and they won't be putting him in against Bisping for sure. 
They'll find some can for him to fight outside of the top 20. Anything else would be kind of silly if they are really going to try and build this guy into a PPV WWE crossover. 

What I would like to see is them throw him in against Yoel Romero, now that would be a lot of fun! "I lovvvve de wrastling. I loooovvvee the WWE, Romero love da punk and de fans!". That would be the speech after punk is carried out on the stretcher.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea... i have actually been hearing for a while that CM Punk is actually quite good on the ground... so he might do ok, depending on how true the rumors are and how bad the guy he fights is. I think part of the reason the UFC are ok to go through with this is from the fact people they trust have said he knows what he is doing. 

Top level training from Ryron and Rener Gracie can move you on quick, he is not just some skint scrub trying to get into this training in his local mma gym. He will be training with what ever top mma gym he likes getting all the attention he wants.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Didn't bj penn start in the ufc and also amir sadollah went through tuf but he was 0-0 entering that house


You're right, so maybe "literally" wasn't the right word. But BJ was a 20 year old BJJ mundials champ and at the time BJJ was the dominant MMA art. It's the equivalent of signing Henry Cejudo or an Olympic wrestling champ, their skills are already proven and translate-able. I certainly wouldn't compare it to performing pile drivers on guys hopping with you in sync.

Same with Sadollah, he had a 4-0 amateur MMA and 3-0 amateur Muay Thai record with all but one finishes, a record as impressive as a decent pro. The line between high level amateur and pro fights is quite thin anyway, it's not like he was doing amateur fights in bars with a cage.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> For the entire first part; Matt Mitirione.
> 
> Collard can have 50 years experience behind him. It doesnt change how he fights in the cage. Is Collard a better wrestler than GSP because he has more of a wrestling background?
> 
> ...


Mitrione is the first good example here so you might have me on that, but he's was still a legitimate high level pro athlete in the shallowest division in the UFC at the time where pure strength and athleticism count for a lot over technique. He also had prior kickboxing background, but yeah, still a reasonably green guy to get signed into the UFC.

Kimbo was beating up bums in his backyard but he beat A LOT of them and actually had very good boxing fundamentals. His claims to no prior training are bullshit fabricated to add to his mystique, you can clearly see him using seasoned boxing technique over guys who actually do nothing but swing random fists. He also had many years of actual MMA training at elite camps on top of that before making his MMA debut.

Collard may not fight like a wrestler but it's his wrestling background that prevents him from getting taken down and pounded into pancake within the first 30 seconds of the fight like most amateur fights tend to look like. Keep an eye open and you might actually see his defensive wrestling within his otherwise brawling style. 

It's ironic you also mention Diego Sanchez earlier as some sort of unskilled bum and mock him as a "martial arts master", when in reality he is just that compared to like 99% of the world. He was a high school STATE CHAMP in wrestling. Now that may not sound like much but it is actually one of only like a thousand kids every year, out of MILLIONS of high school kids total in the US and the tens of thousands who train in wrestling, a discipline proven over and over to be of prime importance in the cage. He is also a black belt in BJJ, and a black belt in Jackson's fighting system, both of which take years if not decades to learn and master.

Also by low level pro I meant like a contender or champ at a local pro org, like a 5-1 guy who's competed with other seasoned pros. Not literally like joe-pro 1-0 1-1 with a token "pro" record fighting another 0-1 "pro" without even an amateur fight. I would've said mid-level, but that would mean like a One FC / Jungle Fight type level guy. I've tooled joe-pros in training too, but I never got better of this 5-2 guy my own weight who was considered a contender at the best org in the city, it was quite a mismatch usually.

You have some reasonable examples so I might be overestimating what "UFC level" means but I think you are definitely underestimating what a high level pro's skills are. Yeah there are guys with really good fight instincts and athleticism, or prodigies that can just train in garages and compete against a high level, but for every one of those there are a thousand that will get tooled 20 secs into the cage against a properly trained and experienced fighter, I've seen it happen a LOT more than the handful of counterexamples you gave me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Literally no one has had professional fights at the UFC level without any experience since the first 3 UFCs with the likes of Joe Son getting punched in the nads. Even Brock had 1 pro fight before the UFC, and an NCAA championship which translates very well.
> 
> Yes there have been SF and other mid-level orgs that did this kind of thing, but that's what made them mid-level orgs and not the elite.
> 
> ...


Bj penn had his first pro fight in the UFC 





Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Bj penn had his first pro fight in the UFC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I acknowledged that lapse above, he's still no CM punk as I explained.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> Clyde vs CM Punk for his UFC Debut!!!


Book it!



Joabbuac said:


> I have been listening to the delusions of people like Clyde for far too long to actually want to get involved with this thread, i usually just ignore them. But damn... some people really just have no idea what so ever.


About what? Are you saying that every single UFC fighter has to be a high level martial artist? I don't care about backgrounds, tell me right now that Diego Sanchez uses a single ounce of skill in his "I will walk forward, not defend, and throw inaccurate punches constantly" style. 



Liddellianenko said:


> Mitrione is the first good example here so you might have me on that, but he's was still a legitimate high level pro athlete in the shallowest division in the UFC at the time where pure strength and athleticism count for a lot over technique. He also had prior kickboxing background, but yeah, still a reasonably green guy to get signed into the UFC.


Punk and Mitrione is COMPLETELY different anyways. Mitrione was fighting legitimate fighters, Punk will be fighting equally levelled guys. But he's still a high level pro athlete. You can't deny the athleticism required for most pro wrestling.



Liddellianenko said:


> Kimbo was beating up bums in his backyard but he beat A LOT of them and actually had very good boxing fundamentals. His claims to no prior training are bullshit fabricated to add to his mystique, you can clearly see him using seasoned boxing technique over guys who actually do nothing but swing random fists. He also had many years of actual MMA training at elite camps on top of that before making his MMA debut.


So, YOU know more about Kimbo's boxing ability than Kimbo does. Of course, it must be from your amazing MMA skills and shit right?



Liddellianenko said:


> Collard may not fight like a wrestler but it's his wrestling background that prevents him from getting taken down and pounded into pancake within the first 30 seconds of the fight like most amateur fights tend to look like. Keep an eye open and you might actually see his defensive wrestling within his otherwise brawling style.


Has anyone even tried to take him down? There are plenty of UFC fighters with no wrestling background that arent taken down and pounded into pancake within the first 30 seconds of the fight.



Liddellianenko said:


> It's ironic you also mention Diego Sanchez earlier as some sort of unskilled bum and mock him as a "martial arts master", when in reality he is just that compared to like 99% of the world. He was a high school STATE CHAMP in wrestling. Now that may not sound like much but it is actually one of only like a thousand kids every year, out of MILLIONS of high school kids total in the US and the tens of thousands who train in wrestling, a discipline proven over and over to be of prime importance in the cage. He is also a black belt in BJJ, and a black belt in Jackson's fighting system, both of which take years if not decades to learn and master.


You can't quote a SINGLE achievement of the old Diego Sanchez compared to him now. I mean Diego NOW. Old Diego was EXTREMELY talented. Diego Sanchez right now may as well have never trained a day of MMA in his life.



Liddellianenko said:


> Also by low level pro I meant like a contender or champ at a local pro org, like a 5-1 guy who's competed with other seasoned pros. Not literally like joe-pro 1-0 1-1 with a token "pro" record fighting another 0-1 "pro" without even an amateur fight. I would've said mid-level, but that would mean like a One FC / Jungle Fight type level guy. I've tooled joe-pros in training too, but I never got better of this 5-2 guy my own weight who was considered a contender at the best org in the city, it was quite a mismatch usually.


CM Punk would be fighting one of those Joe-pro guys. I know what you mean though like there's one dude, 19 year old 6'3 beast who is a black belt at the shit I train. I sparred with him due to uneven numbers for my last grading and every single slight movement he made confused me. I get when you mean, but it's not like you have to be talented to do MMA. Soooo many normal joe-pros are in the sport as professionals.



Liddellianenko said:


> You have some reasonable examples so I might be overestimating what "UFC level" means but I think you are definitely underestimating what a high level pro's skills are. Yeah there are guys with really good fight instincts and athleticism, or prodigies that can just train in garages and compete against a high level, but for every one of those there are a thousand that will get tooled 20 secs into the cage against a properly trained and experienced fighter, I've seen it happen a LOT more than the handful of counterexamples you gave me.


Top level UFC fighters are probably the greatest all round athletes in the world, but just being in UFC doesnt make you a top level UFC fighter. Look at Neil Seery, dude trains part time and had an awesome fight with Brad Pickett. Some guys CAN compete in the UFC (no where near the title) without being amazing martial artists. A lot of the TUF guys are like that for example (hence why I gave the route I mentioned before). When we're talking your top contenders though, specifically amateur wrestling ones, their training and fundamentals are insane, I agree. Think we were just on the wrong convo scale.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

People better watch out for Punk's backfist.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I am a hugely massive fan of Punk as a performer, and more importantly as a man of princible and integrity. I don't like this. Who knows, maybe he'll win some fights, but I just hope he doesn't get hurt. He must have hard time walking with those basketball sized balls between his legs though!


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Who could he possibly fight in the UFC with a similar level of training?


A scrub who they will sign to fight him, lol. I think they'll give him someone who has two or less professional fights, and someone who hasn't been training for all that long.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It's not that odd right now... They brought in a 3-0 guy to fight Corey Anderson at 181.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> People better watch out for Punk's backfist.


Was that legit? Or was the fan part of the show?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I like how people keep calling this guy a draw.

Outside of the various WWE topics on here, Sherdog and other MMA forums throughout the years, I've never heard of him, I've never seen him or related him to anything other than WWE which fell out ten years ago.

Lesnar was a monster and Lesnar had ungodly physical gifts, I did watch WWE when Lesnar was originally around and Lesnar was unlike anything WWE had ever seen, I remember he did the shooting star press against Kurt Angle, there had never been anybody like Brock until Brock, then when he left he went into the NFL and tried to make it there, then he came to the UFC.

This guy? He looks like a crackhead, he has no physical gifts that I can see, he doesn't appear to have been successful in any other discipline like Brock was. The only thing I know about his MMA game and him in general is he's been doing 'BJJ for a few years'.

So what's he gonna do? Pull guard and sub someone? lol, This isn't 1993, everyone trains BJJ and wrestling, real wrestling that is. What are his hands like? What's his feet like? Can he take a punch? Has he cut weight before? Is he even healthy? 

He looks very, very average and I'm going to bet his fighting skills are several notches below it.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

they should have waited until he knew his weight class and camp before signing him. Him not knowing anything made for crappy interviews and destroyed any narrative that makes it seem like he has a chance to win fights.

edit: but he is my favourite WWE star so I guess I will hope for the best, and be prepared for crying in front of my peers when he gets knocked silly.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

LL said:


> I like how people keep calling this guy a draw.
> 
> Outside of the various WWE topics on here, Sherdog and other MMA forums throughout the years, I've never heard of him, I've never seen him or related him to anything other than WWE which fell out ten years ago.
> 
> ...


He's a popular guy with the WWE crowd which is why he'll be a draw. No way will he have any success though. He's 36 years old ffs, not exactly the prime time to leap into a martial arts career. I don't doubt that he's used to being punished in training but just being able to handle pain is not going to be enough to win fights.

And let's not forget that Brock had the advantage of competing in the thinnest division available. Punk is going to be at WW or MW which are both deep and competitive weight classes.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> About what? Are you saying that every single UFC fighter has to be a high level martial artist? I don't care about backgrounds, tell me right now that Diego Sanchez uses a single ounce of skill in his "I will walk forward, not defend, and throw inaccurate punches constantly" style.
> 
> You can't quote a SINGLE achievement of the old Diego Sanchez compared to him now. I mean Diego NOW. Old Diego was EXTREMELY talented. Diego Sanchez right now may as well have never trained a day of MMA in his life.


This is beyond stupid, do you really think Diego just suddenly magically forgot how to wrestle and grapple or just maybe do you think it has to do with his opponents also being equally high level wrestlers and grapplers, and either counter-wrestling or maintaining correct positioning, weight balance and distance? 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Punk and Mitrione is COMPLETELY different anyways. Mitrione was fighting legitimate fighters, Punk will be fighting equally levelled guys. But he's still a high level pro athlete. You can't deny the athleticism required for most pro wrestling.


Yes I can deny the athleticism of hopping around a canvas with such renowned athletes as this










pro wrestling isn't particularly athletic, it's a soap opera for kids and hicks. ANYONE can hop in there and do it. Heck, anyone does, they had guys like the 1-2-3 kid and Bam Bam Bigelow without even so much as softball records. In fact MOST of them don't even have a noteable high school sports record. 

You can't compare these guys to real pro athletes like Mitrione or Hershel walker who are the elite .01% in a grinding physical sport that practically the entire male American population competes in. 

I find it laughable that you think anyone can get into a cage and compete with guys who have been training 4 hours a day in multiple disciplines for DECADES (many since childhood) and building skills in striking, wrestling, balance, stamina etc., and yet a "sport" where dumb roided up dudes jump in sync with loud foot taps on canvas requires "high level" athleticism that not anyone can do.

And yes Mitrione was fighting real fighters and they're going to feed CM some non fighter bum, so yes, it is a fake freakshow MMA fight, that was my point.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> So, YOU know more about Kimbo's boxing ability than Kimbo does. Of course, it must be from your amazing MMA skills and shit right?


I know it from him keeping his guard up in a boxing stance, bobbing and weaving, pivoting his legs with his punches, throwing standard boxing combinations like jab-cross-hook ... EVERY single one of his street vids show this, these are NOT instinctual fighting moves, if you want to see instinctual fighting see his bum opponents who just shuffle around and throw loopy pillow-fists before they lie cowering on the ground. 

He has reason to lie, to seem like some streets badass rather than just some guy who trained boxing picking on bums without any training.

Yes, part of this knowledge is from my amazing MMA skillz which I happily admitted got me whupped regularly by a mid-level pro. Not as amazing as you of course, you're just gonna get into the UFC any day now once you blast through TUF lol. 

Because you obviously do some paddy-cakes Traditional Martial Art where you stare in the mirror and throw punches at the air from your waist that you actually mistake for fighting, so obviously you got it made.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Has anyone even tried to take him down? There are plenty of UFC fighters with no wrestling background that arent taken down and pounded into pancake within the first 30 seconds of the fight.


OF COURSE people have tried to take him down in NINETEEN pro MIXED martial arts fights, you seriously make dumber points the more you type.

All of those UFC fighters that don't get taken down have years of wrestling training in elite MMA camps with said high level wrestlers. Not guys off the street that just suddenly pushed off the first wrestler to double leg them.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> CM Punk would be fighting one of those Joe-pro guys. I know what you mean though like there's one dude, 19 year old 6'3 beast who is a black belt at the shit I train. I sparred with him due to uneven numbers for my last grading and every single slight movement he made confused me. I get when you mean, but it's not like you have to be talented to do MMA. Soooo many normal joe-pros are in the sport as professionals.


No again please don't compare your paddy-cakes TMA "sparring" to a full contact MMA session, they are nothing alike. You don't know what I mean.

Every single one of those pros at the high levels has years of training and experience behind them, either in MMA or one of it's main disciplines (wrestling, BJJ, MT, KB or Boxing). 

The Joe Pros at the bottom with 1-2 fights are just that, at the bottom. And yes they're probably gonna give CM one, as I mentioned that makes it a freakshow fight.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Top level UFC fighters are probably the greatest all round athletes in the world, but just being in UFC doesnt make you a top level UFC fighter. Look at Neil Seery, dude trains part time and had an awesome fight with Brad Pickett. Some guys CAN compete in the UFC (no where near the title) without being amazing martial artists. A lot of the TUF guys are like that for example (hence why I gave the route I mentioned before). When we're talking your top contenders though, specifically amateur wrestling ones, their training and fundamentals are insane, I agree. Think we were just on the wrong convo scale.


Neil Seery has 24 pro MMA fights with over a decade of proper MMA training and experience. Please stop using legitimate experienced fighters to prove a point about guys fresh off the street being able to hang with real UFC level fighters (and not whatever fake one and done guy they're arranging for CM).


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know how to feel about this tbh. Great that he wants to fight though, he couldv'e earned 10x more in the WWE.

Here's a podcast he took part of recently that sparked some fire. I haven't had a chance to listen to it yet but i heard it was good.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Don't get me wrong...I love seeing the Multi-Quote function being used to it's fullest as much as the next person, but keep it calm guys.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> Was that legit? Or was the fan part of the show?


He was legit defending himself. He ran into the crowd and security wasn't there even though they were supposed to. What's funny is that in the lower gif you can see that it's actually the guy in the white shirt that pushes Punk, but the guy with the glasses gets punched! :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Was that legit? Or was the fan part of the show?


It was legit.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> Who the hell is he going to fight?


It's on...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

He is gonna fight the green power ranger.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Jose Canseco?


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> A scrub who they will sign to fight him, lol. I think they'll give him someone who has two or less professional fights, and someone who hasn't been training for all that long.


This is my only problem with this.



Life B Ez said:


> Was that legit? Or was the fan part of the show?


Legit. Was insane that he didn't get suspended for it. Guess you cant suspend the champ.



LL said:


> I like how people keep calling this guy a draw.
> 
> Outside of the various WWE topics on here, Sherdog and other MMA forums throughout the years, I've never heard of him, I've never seen him or related him to anything other than WWE which fell out ten years ago.
> 
> ...


CM Punk has been all over MMA sites for the past month. Bloodyelbow joked that he was the hottest free agent in MMA not long ago.



Liddellianenko said:


> This is beyond stupid, do you really think Diego just suddenly magically forgot how to wrestle and grapple or just maybe do you think it has to do with his opponents also being equally high level wrestlers and grapplers, and either counter-wrestling or maintaining correct positioning, weight balance and distance?


The first part, absolutely. Diego Sanchez loses to 99.9% of the current LW division. It's like Dan Henderson. Call him the Olympic whatever all you want, he ran face first into the cage trying to shoot in on Shogun. When had Hendo even taken someone down last? These guys have given up all their skills in their age and really I don't think they have it in them. Diego can't outgrapple anyone. He won fight of the year by grappling and hasn't taken someone down in ages.



Liddellianenko said:


> Yes I can deny the athleticism of hopping around a canvas with such renowned athletes as this


Yeah, I know what you mean. What about those lazy MMA fighters?












Liddellianenko said:


> pro wrestling isn't particularly athletic, it's a soap opera for kids and hicks. ANYONE can hop in there and do it. Heck, anyone does, they had guys like the 1-2-3 kid and Bam Bam Bigelow without even so much as softball records. In fact MOST of them don't even have a noteable high school sports record.


That's like saying MMA is easy because guys Joe Son can do it. No one on the MMA roster has the athleticism as Shelton Benjamin. Remember, even gymnastics are signs of athleticism.



Liddellianenko said:


> You can't compare these guys to real pro athletes like Mitrione or Hershel walker who are the elite .01% in a grinding physical sport that practically the entire male American population competes in.


Training every single day of their life. Plus who cares what Americans compete in?



Liddellianenko said:


> I find it laughable that you think anyone can get into a cage and compete with guys who have been training 4 hours a day in multiple disciplines for DECADES (many since childhood) and building skills in striking, wrestling, balance, stamina etc., and yet a "sport" where dumb roided up dudes jump in sync with loud foot taps on canvas requires "high level" athleticism that not anyone can do.


Yet Neil Seery nearly beat a top 10 fighter and is in full time employment. I already told you of a situation when a dude just went in and beat someone. Batista stepped in with NO training and beat someone. Brock Lesnar hadn't trained his wrestling in years. Nor Bobby Lashley. Hell Lashley still barely trains MMA.



Liddellianenko said:


> And yes Mitrione was fighting real fighters and they're going to feed CM some non fighter bum, so yes, it is a fake freakshow MMA fight, that was my point.


A 0-0 fighter Vs a 0-0 fighter, at the same weight class...is a freakshow fight? I dont think it deserves to be on UFC but if that's what they want to do, alright.



Liddellianenko said:


> I know it from him keeping his guard up in a boxing stance, bobbing and weaving, pivoting his legs with his punches, throwing standard boxing combinations like jab-cross-hook ... EVERY single one of his street vids show this, these are NOT instinctual fighting moves, if you want to see instinctual fighting see his bum opponents who just shuffle around and throw loopy pillow-fists before they lie cowering on the ground.


Every traveller fighter does that shit and they just hit punchbags and fight each other.



Liddellianenko said:


> Yes, part of this knowledge is from my amazing MMA skillz which I happily admitted got me whupped regularly by a mid-level pro. Not as amazing as you of course, you're just gonna get into the UFC any day now once you blast through TUF lol.


Quote when I said I had anywhere near the ability to ever win a single fight in any discipline. I'll wait, go ahead.



Liddellianenko said:


> Because you obviously do some paddy-cakes Traditional Martial Art where you stare in the mirror and throw punches at the air from your waist that you actually mistake for fighting, so obviously you got it made.


Almost every boxer on the planet uses mirrors to train. Keeping your hand at your waste is a karate technique, which Machida and McGregor still somewhat use. I don't, but I don't even claim that the martial art I do is good. You're just assuming I'm saying this because you are incapable of a conversation without being a total dick.




Liddellianenko said:


> OF COURSE people have tried to take him down in NINETEEN pro MIXED martial arts fights, you seriously make dumber points the more you type.


I meant in UFC.



Liddellianenko said:


> All of those UFC fighters that don't get taken down have years of wrestling training in elite MMA camps with said high level wrestlers. Not guys off the street that just suddenly pushed off the first wrestler to double leg them.


How many of those fighters started fighting after like 6 months, without a wrestling background, and still didnt get taken down and smashed instantly. Those same guys ARE "guys off the street". Do you think there's a secret guild of fighters or something? MMA fighters are regular guys who train their skills. That's all.




Liddellianenko said:


> No again please don't compare your paddy-cakes TMA "sparring" to a full contact MMA session, they are nothing alike. You don't know what I mean.


Karate isn't full contact. Jiu Jitsu isn't full contact. Wrestling isn't full contact. Are we not allowed to talk about Machida, Maia or Cormier's backgrounds? I'm not saying I'm good in any way or the martial art...how are you not getting that? I could say "You dont know shit, you did 'mid-level pro' little girl shit", but nah, you might be fuking brilliant. I don't know, I won't comment on it. 



Liddellianenko said:


> Every single one of those pros at the high levels has years of training and experience behind them, either in MMA or one of it's main disciplines (wrestling, BJJ, MT, KB or Boxing).
> 
> The Joe Pros at the bottom with 1-2 fights are just that, at the bottom. And yes they're probably gonna give CM one, as I mentioned that makes it a freakshow fight.


No one has ever debuted in MMA at the high level, or at least since the dark ages ended.



Liddellianenko said:


> Neil Seery has 24 pro MMA fights with over a decade of proper MMA training and experience. Please stop using legitimate experienced fighters to prove a point about guys fresh off the street being able to hang with real UFC level fighters (and not whatever fake one and done guy they're arranging for CM).


Neil Seery's training was probably a couple times a week at best when he made his debut. You would have considered him a "joe-pro", whatever the fuk that is, had he not had some success at it.

If CM Punk actually fights, which he intends to, is he still a fake fighter?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

If this continues the next few pages will have to be one post each.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

HexRei said:


> He's a popular guy with the WWE crowd which is why he'll be a draw. No way will he have any success though. He's 36 years old ffs, not exactly the prime time to leap into a martial arts career. I don't doubt that he's used to being punished in training but just being able to handle pain is not going to be enough to win fights.
> 
> And let's not forget that Brock had the advantage of competing in the thinnest division available. Punk is going to be at WW or MW which are both deep and competitive weight classes.


How big is the WWE crowd? WWE hasn't been popular in years.

And this guy's 36 years old? Lol, what a joke.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> CM Punk has been all over MMA sites for the past month. Bloodyelbow joked that he was the hottest free agent in MMA not long ago.


I can believe that, this whole thing is a joke.

Guy will get his shots sprawled and beat to a pulp and probably cut after one fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HexRei said:


> If this continues the next few pages will have to be one post each.


You're just jelly of my paddy-cake skills.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LL said:


> How big is the WWE crowd? WWE hasn't been popular in years.
> 
> And this guy's 36 years old? Lol, what a joke.
> 
> ...


If you dont like the fight, dont watch it. Fast forward it or something.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

LL said:


> How big is the WWE crowd? WWE hasn't been popular in years.
> 
> And this guy's 36 years old? Lol, what a joke.


I mean pro wrestling in general. I don't watch it so I don't know what org is big but I know it's still a thing.

And yeah, that age is a serious problem. That's verging on retirement age for a typical fighter.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Why would anyone want to watch him is the question?

He's a 36 year old with no experience in real fighting and his only fighting background is 'doing BJJ for a few years'

Unless the UFC brings in some tomato can after the street who has literally zero knowledge of ju-jitsu than he'll win, but anyone with a competent MMA game will beat him back to fake wrasslin.

I'm certainly not going to spend 60 bucks or change the channel to watch some scrawny ass guy from the WWE try and fight for real. No thanks, that's Bellator shit, I'll stick to watching real fighters with real skill. Not some publicity stunt.

Hell, James Toney atleast had a good boxing career, Lesnar had an NCAA Championship, all this guy has on his resume is WWE. lmao, what a ******* joke.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

LL said:


> Why would anyone want to watch him is the question?
> 
> He's a 36 year old with no experience in real fighting and his only fighting background is 'doing BJJ for a few years'
> 
> Unless the UFC brings in some tomato can after the street who has literally zero knowledge of ju-jitsu than he'll win, but anyone with a competent MMA game will beat him back to fake wrasslin.


He'll almost certainly lose, but people will watch because his name has heat from the cross promotion. This guy is also Chael Sonnen's best friend or something btw. He'll know how to sell the bout.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

What is the problem with the multi quotes, really, as long as they remain civil?
It really makes much easier to get along with the counterpoints in a more organized way. :dunno:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Look, each fighter is an individual and should be evaluated as such. The WWE had Olympic wrestlers on the roster, you can say that just because they are a pro wrestler they cant fight but thats just a bias, most people cant fight period.. 

Im not going to be too scarred of Peyton Manning's ground game, I dont think he could sub me dare I say I know he cant.. But hes one of the top athletes in the NFL and he's still a athlete even if he runs like Ray Charles.

Basically I dont see that as an issue or a reason to hire him or disregard him as a fighter. 

If the NFL imploded which is what happened here, we all know that right? The WWE nuked itself, if that happened and a bunch of pro football players wanted to sign with the UFC why not? It would get sorted right quick. 

CM has been training with pro mma fighters for how long now? Its been a wile, I remember Faber talking about trying to get him to cross over years ago. His WWE employment gives him marketability but he'll have to earn credibility and there is nothing wrong with that and I also dont see an issue with him gaining employment with the UFC based off marketability.

You guys keep trying to see this as a sport and it has never been one from the beginning. Its prize fighting and its never going to be legitimate till the structure gets changed, period.

How is he going to tarnish MMA any more than say Sonnen? The title shots he was granted should have crumbled the UFC's credibility much more than simple giving a pro wrestler a chance.

Besides if Punk comes in and gets his ass handed to him two or three fights in a row and is shown the door, what exactly is that damaging? 

What I think people are more afraid of is if he's successful, they worry about the perception of casual fans. Well Im hear to tell ya, stop worrying because casual fans that are casual enough to not understand the underling motivations simply put dont care about it enough to wedge them one way or the other. 

IMO this is an opportunity for WWE guys to brake into a market IF and only IF they can fight, otherwise they get the door eventually anyway. 

It a mutualistic symbiotic relationship, hell the Reebok deal poses more of a threat to the "sport" if not managed correctly than CM Punk ever could.

I think it bothers hardcore fans more than any other demographic TBH.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

LL said:


> *Why would anyone want to watch him is the question?*
> 
> He's a 36 year old with no experience in real fighting and his only fighting background is 'doing BJJ for a few years'
> 
> ...


Because it's fun. He was huge in the WWE and ppl will tune in. He doesn't deserve a UFC contract but it's going to be entertaining.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

"How big is the WWE crowd? WWE hasn't been popular in years."

Funny quote from another poster considering WWE is way more popular than UFC.

Also for those wondering, Punk wasn't really a big draw in WWE. He was one of the higher-up guys, but a far cry from someone like John Cena, Brock, The Rock, etc. Although at his peak, Punk actually sold more merchandise than Cena for a brief stretch run, which is impressive considering Cena sells more merchandise than anyone in history. But his first fight in UFC will draw very well due to people like me with the crossover appeal.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Rampage calls out Toney saying he would stay on the feet and knock him out.
> 
> Toney was overweight? That's like saying Roy Nelson is overweight. Both guys have been overweight since the day they were born.
> 
> Toney was interested only in the payout? Toney fought Lebedev for the world title just one year later. You reckon UFC paid more than that did?


Bullshit. This post is all i need to realise you're talking out of your ass, and you don't know anything.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LL said:


> Why would anyone want to watch him is the question?


I'm fairly excited about the prospect. It's BECAUSE he's not a Bobby Lashley or Brock Lesnar that I'm interested. I gave Batista a go but he barely even trained for it. Punk IS a motivated guy. This isn't some money play, he could get mega bucks loads of places. He feels like he HAS to prove everyone wrong, where as Batista was just "giving it a go". That interests me.



slapshot said:


> Look, each fighter is an individual and should be evaluated as such. The WWE had Olympic wrestlers on the roster, you can say that just because they are a pro wrestler they cant fight but thats just a bias, most people cant fight period..
> 
> Im not going to be too scarred of Peyton Manning's ground game, I dont think he could sub me dare I say I know he cant.. But hes one of the top athletes in the NFL and he's still a athlete even if he runs like Ray Charles.
> 
> ...


Every single word of this. What the hell, I've been agreeing with you left right and centre lately slap lol.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Bullshit. This post is all i need to realise you're talking out of your ass, and you don't know anything.


Rampage calls out Toney saying he would stay on the feet and knock him out.






Toney was overweight? That's like saying Roy Nelson is overweight. Both guys have been overweight since the day they were born.










Toney was interested only in the payout? Toney fought Lebedev for the world title just one year later. You reckon UFC paid more than that did?

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/9/2/1665318/ufc-118-salaries-james-toney-tops
(Toney gets paid 500k for UFC fight)

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/richest-boxers/james-toney-net-worth/
(Toney is currently worth 2 million)



What's bullshit exactly mate?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Apparently he started training with the Gracies 4 years ago; dunno for how long, though. I imagine he's had a continuous relationship with them since, at the very least:






@ Clyde, regarding Toney - he wasn't "overweight since the day he was born" lol - perhaps later in his career, but the dude was *middleweight* champ first. (_then_ he discovered cheeseburgers LOL)


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Because it's fun. He was huge in the WWE and ppl will tune in. He doesn't deserve a UFC contract but it's going to be entertaining.


It might be fun if you watched him in WWE.

It holds absolutely zero interest for me, as far as I'm concerned the UFC just signed some random guy off the street.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm fairly excited about the prospect. It's BECAUSE he's not a Bobby Lashley or Brock Lesnar that I'm interested. I gave Batista a go but he barely even trained for it. Punk IS a motivated guy. This isn't some money play, he could get mega bucks loads of places. He feels like he HAS to prove everyone wrong, where as Batista was just "giving it a go". That interests me.
> 
> 
> 
> Every single word of this. What the hell, I've been agreeing with you left right and centre lately slap lol.


So because he can't fight you're interested? I don't get how that works, if you're an MMA fan don't you wanna see actual fighters with actual skill with actual talent fight each other?

Too many WWE fans on this board, hopefully this non-sense ends after he gets beat up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> Apparently he started training with the Gracies 4 years ago; dunno for how long, though. I imagine he's had a continuous relationship with them since, at the very least:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he looked fairly beast at MW but it's like saying saying "Robbie Lawler, that bald dude?". Most of Toney's epic shit happened when he was a chubster, insane how good he was for that body shape. Like he's no Big Country. He's not a naturally fat dude.



LL said:


> So because he can't fight you're interested? I don't get how that works, if you're an MMA fan don't you wanna see actual fighters with actual skill with actual talent fight each other?
> 
> Too many WWE fans on this board, hopefully this non-sense ends after he gets beat up.


I want to see a dude whom I have watched for a long time, listened to on podcasts, cheered for in different formats try his hand at my favourite sport in the world.

I'd be pretty much interested in anyone I have some sort of knowledge of doing MMA. Today, if you said "UFC just signed me. I've never even fought before" you can be damn sure I'm watching that. Why? Cause it's that breh guy from MMAF.

Any decent level WWE wrestler would be interesting enough for me to watch. Big names are REALLY interesting.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> Apparently he started training with the Gracies 4 years ago; dunno for how long, though. I imagine he's had a continuous relationship with them since, at the very least:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just so we are clear, I cant stand pro wrestling and Ive posted with that undertone quite often but they have already been hiring unproven talent for quite some time now. 

I cant believe some of you have your panties wadded up this bad over one individual being hired. 

We had Gracie fighters come up and roll with us, the guys that came up here were adept fighters in all aspects of MMA. Its not a title fight or a ranking in the top ten, its just an opportunity.

As far as Toney goes this is what I think happened.

Toney thought MMA was going to be easy, just learn some ttd and start ko'n fools right and left. He underestimated the skill set needed to be successful and also its Randy FN Couture.. He was set up to fail from the onset, not that i didnt like it but its not exactly fair to give a boxer someone of Randy's abilities for their first MMA fight. I mean he's old as hell, never done any martial arts in his life and he's going to develop tdd strong enough to stop Randy? Nope.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Just like Brock, everyone is expecting this guy to come in with a chip on his shoulder. 

They're associating fake wrestling with being a fake athlete... which is obviously not the case. 

Boxing fans like to discredit MMA by saying it's the only sport that you can become champ in 3 fights... but who cares. If the guy has the skills to do it, then what difference does that make? 

The UFC is viewed as the premier league in this sport but does that mean they're not allowed to sign fresh talent? 

Angela Hill is on this seasons cast of TUF 20 fighting for her chance to compete in the inaugural women's straw-weight championship. She of course lost in the house, but had she made it to the final, she would be in the UFC, fighting for a belt in her 2nd pro-fight. 

There is no rule book saying that UFC can only hire top 20 guys or highly experienced fighters. 

Like others have mentioned, the pro wrestling stigma is just clouding everyone's judgement.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Just like Brock, everyone is expecting this guy to come in with a chip on his shoulder.
> 
> They're associating fake wrestling with being a fake athlete... which is obviously not the case.
> 
> ...


Angela Hill is already in the UFC as is every woman on the show.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Just like Brock, everyone is expecting this guy to come in with a chip on his shoulder.
> 
> They're associating fake wrestling with being a fake athlete... which is obviously not the case.
> 
> ...


All of this. Punk might actually be one of the guys I dont think is that athletic, but there are PLENTY of guys in professional wrestling that I reckon could do decent in MMA if they put their mind to it. They take hard ass bumps for a living, so they're obviously tough enough to deal with that. When you look at a company like ROH (Punk's original) it's filled with 22 year olds who can do absolutely insane things with immense athleticism (not like WWE's Great Khali shite). Pro wrestling IS a highly athletic sport, less so the higher up you get unfortunately.

I'm interested, but a few things concern me for Punk as opposed to other fighters or examples.

1. Punk wouldn't be a heavyweight. Heavyweights can win on size and sheer brute force. Punk doesn't this luxury and would have to actually rely on martial arts and fighting ability. This isn't really an issue because he'll be fighting a 0-0 guy but still, if we're talking about him every becoming a top 30 fighter, that's defo something to look at.

2. Punk's "base" is BJJ, which is highly outdated in MMA. I don't really see any pure BJJ guy ever winning a title in MMA again. It's just not as applicable. EVERYONE in MMA has a strong standard of BJJ. I just think it's the easiest to learn because BJJ's mastery comes in subtle movements and going to the submission. Stopping a submission is so much easier than performing a submission, so if that's Punk's base I think he'll have some trouble. If Punk could throw hands, they could find a medium level BJJ guy with bad takedown defence he could work against. If he could wrestle, they'd give him a dude with weak submissions and little power. Since Punk is a jitz guy, he's got his work cut out for him.

3. He isn't the most athletic. Punk has for a long long time been burnt out from professional wrestling. He took a long time off not long ago to recover from the strain he was putting himself through. Now dont get me wrong, dude worked his ass off, but there have been guys doing the same thing without needing that rest for years in the company. Punk's had some wear and tear in his younger more hardcore years too.

I'm only really thinking about Punk as a new comer to MMA for the record. No one jump the gun thinking I'm talking about him contending Vs anyone. If Punk could go 3-0 he'd have already proved everyone wrong.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Angela Hill is already in the UFC as is every woman on the show.


Well my point is not only is she in the UFC, he had the opportunity to fight for the title in her second pro fight.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> All of this. Punk might actually be one of the guys I dont think is that athletic, but there are PLENTY of guys in professional wrestling that I reckon could do decent in MMA if they put their mind to it. They take hard ass bumps for a living, so they're obviously tough enough to deal with that. When you look at a company like ROH (Punk's original) it's filled with 22 year olds who can do absolutely insane things with immense athleticism (not like WWE's Great Khali shite). Pro wrestling IS a highly athletic sport, less so the higher up you get unfortunately.
> 
> I'm interested, but a few things concern me for Punk as opposed to other fighters or examples.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I'm not giving the guy much of chance... but if he wants to try, more power to him.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

> Chael Sonnen claims he knows who CM Punk will fight first in UFC ... And you know who he is
> 
> After the first fight on the main card of UFC 181 concluded last night (full results here), there was a special announcement for the MMA masses: UFC had, in fact, signed former WWE star CM Punk and scheduled his Octagon debut for 2015.
> 
> ...


Might as well just post this here.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Rampage calls out Toney saying he would stay on the feet and knock him out.
> 
> Toney was overweight? That's like saying Roy Nelson is overweight. Both guys have been overweight since the day they were born.
> 
> ...



I'll tell you, mate.

Reasons you don't know anything and are talking out of your arse, just from one small post...

1. If you think all fighters do exactly as they say they will when talking to the media, you're mental. You picking James Toney over Rampage just because Rampage said he'd stand, is mental.

2. I don't care about your photo. You said "saying James Toney is fat is like saying Roy Nelson is fat, they've both been fat since they were born." It's clear you know nothing about James Toney just from this, your words are meaningless. Why are you acting like you know stuff? James Toney is a 3 weight champion. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl50iVr25R8 watch some earlier James Toney. What does posting a current picture of JT do? Prove he was always fat? LOL

3. JT loves the money, and you not seeming to realise this is more evidence that you don't know what you're talking about. He's also been in financial trouble for a while. Your article saying his net worth is 2mil, is just random. Maybe he has a nice house or something, but that doesn't mean you don't have any financial issues. It's very well documented that JT has struggled with his money for years. The fact that you use that Lebedev fight as a reason for him not needing to fight in the UFC for a payday, is only naive. You're talking completely out of your depth and it's making you look really stupid. :confused02:


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Punk's had some wear and tear in his younger more hardcore years too.


he fractured his skull in a match, kept going for 15 more minutes, went to the hospital, refused the drugs the were going to prescribe him (because he is straight edge) and slept off the injury in his friend's basement for a month.

i'm worried about one good head kick hitting him just right.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I saw this poll on another site.













Punk better stay away from Toney he's the real deal.













I also read that the Green power ranger has called out Punk. seriously


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I saw this poll on another site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason David whatever his name is has fought professionally... And what better way to launch himself up the ladder.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jesy Blue said:


> he fractured his skull in a match, kept going for 15 more minutes, went to the hospital, refused the drugs the were going to prescribe him (because he is straight edge) and slept off the injury in his friend's basement for a month.
> 
> i'm worried about one good head kick hitting him just right.


Since when is being straight edge mean you refuse pain meds?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This could work.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Since when is being straight edge mean you refuse pain meds?


Its common for someone who is Straight edge to not take pain med, hell some donèt even consume Caffeine.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I'll tell you, mate.
> 
> Reasons you don't know anything and are talking out of your arse, just from one small post...
> 
> ...


1. I said that Rampage said he would stand with Toney. I have no evidence to support otherwise as the fight didnt happen.

2. For all you know, Roy Nelson wasnt always fat too. Most of Toney's legend has come about with him as a fat guy. If someone is depicting Toney, it's like that. Roy didn't always fight with that ridiculous beard....but wouldnt you refer to Roy as that dude with the ridiculous beard?

3. James Toney was a world level boxer. To get a 500k payday for a world championship boxing fight would be fairly small would it not? Toney would make more in boxing than MMA. (He wouldnt have now all the same, but he still had a name back then. If he debuted in MMA right now he'd earn more than for boxing).


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

It's going to be tough for him. I hope he has a plan, he is a smart dude.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> .
> 
> 2. Punk's "base" is BJJ, which is highly outdated in MMA.



It's not really.... a ton of very high level fighters have BJJ as their "base" you are just required to add and round out that skillset. Take away Wrestling and name be a better base to start with going into MMA. Judo? *****? Possible... but you don't see many of them.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Sonnen telling it like it is.

I really wonder who his first opponent is gonna be now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> It's not really.... a ton of very high level fighters have BJJ as their "base" you are just required to add and round out that skillset. Take away Wrestling and name be a better base to start with going into MMA. Judo? *****? Possible... but you don't see many of them.


BJJ can't be done with pulling guard now. You have to take your opponent down, or have them take you down. So a BJJ guy has to be able to out wrestle his opponent, and many MMA fighters have a wrestling background. 

If a BJJ cant take it to the floor, he's probably done. Against a striker, they have to learn how to take the fight down AND how to use their hands to set it up, while the striker only needs to learn TDD.

Who as of late is a pure BJJ guy in MMA? Werdum is the only top guy left.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> BJJ can't be done with pulling guard now. You have to take your opponent down, or have them take you down. So a BJJ guy has to be able to out wrestle his opponent, and many MMA fighters have a wrestling background.
> 
> If a BJJ cant take it to the floor, he's probably done. Against a striker, they have to learn how to take the fight down AND how to use their hands to set it up, while the striker only needs to learn TDD.
> 
> Who as of late is a pure BJJ guy in MMA? Werdum is the only top guy left.


You are changing the subject, you said "base" Werdum is not a pure BJJ guy, he has added to his game.... out striking strikers. Pure wrestlers, pure strikers... pure anything is not enough. 

How many fighters right at the top of their divisions started out with BJJ? How many UFC champions over the last 5-6 years?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> You are changing the subject, you said "base" Werdum is not a pure BJJ guy, he has added to his game.... out striking strikers. Pure wrestlers, pure strikers... pure anything is not enough.
> 
> How many fighters right at the top of their divisions started out with BJJ? How many UFC champions over the last 5-6 years?


Werdum improved his hands while Maia has barely been able to. That's because your base (as a pure whatever) will make it harder for you to naturally learn new techniques and only a few guys like Werdum or Jacare can really fire up to the top level. Wrestlers seem to be more natural with striking than other disciplines which I reckon is what makes their dominance.

Started out?

Off the top, Werdum and Big Nog are the only ones I think of. I dont believe Anderson or Shogun started in BJJ. Mir I imagine did too. Not that many I think. Submissions like triangles and armbars are less common now. I imagine RNCs are even down a bit. I think guillotines have taken over which seem to be dominated by wrestlers these days (Started in Judo yeah?).


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's what kind of a man CM Punk is:

Remember Tito's fractured skull? Well, Punk actually did get a fractured skull during a match in 2002. And he still finished the match. And he stayed Straight Edge during the healing process. Punk is a tough mother****er.



> My skull was fractured in 2002. I was giving a guy a neck-breaker and his head landed on top of mine when we hit the mat. The doctor told me not to exercise for a year. I was in the ring two months later, like a complete idiot. I had horrible side effects for 18 months â bad vertigo, loss of balance, spinal fluid leaking from my ear.


http://metro.co.uk/2008/08/11/cm-punk-i-had-spinal-fluid-leaking-from-my-ear-359811/


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Um yeah, spinal fluid was not leaking from his ear. Sounds like Dr Punk diagnosed himself there.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Um yeah, spinal fluid was not leaking from his ear. Sounds like Dr Punk diagnosed himself there.


Yeah, it was brain juice obviously.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Yeah, it was brain juice obviously.


It could have been cochlear (inner-ear) fluid quite possibly, that would make sense with balance and vertigo issues, but if he had spinal fluid coming out of his ear he'd probably be dead.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

CarlosCondit said:


> It's going to be tough for him. I hope he has a plan, he is a smart dude.


Are y'all training together for the debut or? :confused02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

He Looks like he's enjoying his "highly outdated bjj" training anyway


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> He Looks like he's enjoying his "highly outdated bjj" training anyway


Has Roy Nelson lost an arm? I suppose that's one way to get to 205


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> He Looks like he's enjoying his "highly outdated bjj" training anyway


I wonder if it was punk who RIPPED OFF Big country's arm.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Killz said:


> Has Roy Nelson lost an arm? I suppose that's one way to get to 205


**** you for being first.... :admin:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SERIOUSLY? you can't see those fat fingers tickling Gracie?

that's why i don't go online with a phone. I need a bigger screen too.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> He Looks like he's enjoying his "highly outdated bjj" training anyway


Punk has 6 months or more to train his boxing. What I'm saying is right now, if he had amazing BJJ, he'd be Royce Gracie. Thats all he would have. Royce cant step into that cage because it's outdated. You get kickboxers who really JUST use their kickboxing to win. You get wrestlers who JUST use their wrestling to win. That doesnt really work with BJJ anymore and it's not the strongest place to start because you don't have the KO technique or the wrestling control. Punk has time to develop another aspect to a higher level than it currently is though no doubt. I'm not dissing Punk in ANY way, I'm just saying it's a harder place to start than say Lashley did (say Punk was the JJ equivalent of Lashley in wrestling for that example).


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You don't really get strikers coming in with just striking and doing well though... maybe they get some early knockouts right away, but without some takedown defense (which is wrestling ) Or survivorbility on the ground (BJJ) they aint doing anything good for long. 

A pure BJJ guy is the same.. maybe he can get a few subs early, get some good wins off his back... but he ain't doing much for long. 

Everyone has to adapt... even wrestlers, it's even getting rare to see a pure wrestler go all the way, guys like Hendricks, Mendes, TJ, Cain have all become more than just wrestlers.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I for one hope he does well(except if his fighting any of my favorite fighters), it will be another Cinderella`story apart from Robbie`s.

Hopefully the UFC are not retarded and they don't feed him to a past champion, or anyone with great proven skill even if that person is in the twilight of his career.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The UFC Welterweight Champion 'Ruthless' Robbie Lawler posted this on twitter:



> Hey [email protected] everyone doubted me too. I moved down to @americantopteam and proved them wrong. Come here and do the same



https://twitter.com/Ruthless_RL/status/542135152303144960


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ruthless and Punk... taking over the whole damn world.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Robbie can be the champion and Punk can take out the pretenders like Woodley and McDonald.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Wrestling, BJJ, and "stand-up" are the holy trinity of essential skills for MMA - any of the 3 as a base is OK IMO, so long as it's just a starting point and not the end goal in and of itself. I don't see the point in arguing over which is best in the case of Punk. Simply the fact that he's actually shown serious interest for so long, and done at least some (nobody knows exactly how much) serious training before signing is good enough for me. So either strap yourself in & enjoy the ride (I imagine it'll be a short one, given his age) or simply ignore. (as I do with that Irish twat)


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Are y'all training together for the debut or? :confused02:


Just hittin` pads hard and hatchin` winning strategies for the future champ


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol if the UFC hasnt been pathetic for years, this one puts it over the top.

Too funny. When they go out and sign CM Punk you know they are desperate.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Brock at least had an amateur wrestling background and almost never before seen athleticism for a man his size. The guy was an anomaly that I doubt we'll ever see again.

CM Punk? He knows a little bit of BJJ and Kempo?
I have a brown belt in BJJ and grew up with four brothers who are all college football players or collegiate wrestlers. By all means, sign me up for the UFC.

At 36 years old, having never probably taken a punch with no idea how to defend a takedown and some at best below average striking and jiu Jitsu? This guy is going to get cold cocked hard, it's not even going to be funny and this will fall flat in the face of the UFC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

At least they'll get their one-time PPV numbers. Depending on who they are throwing in there with Punk.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Could it be Bisping? 

Bisping is probably one of the biggest names in the 185 division, has good standup, good TDD and good at getting up when on his back so I can't see a miracle submission or something like that. He's also a company guy with not much punching power who could do Dana a solid and carry Punk through to the 2nd round.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Won't be bisping, probably costa phillipou or sakara.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Blah blah blah. CM Punk is gonna earn money for UFC even if he gets smashed in one fight and no one considers this to be a ranked MMA fight. If it makes you feel better, imagine them replacing a boring fox sports 1 analysis with a CM Punk fight. It's like the half time show. It brings more fans into the sport. People bitched when Brock was signed and they didnt even give a shit if he had an amateur background. People only mention that NOW because he had success. If you dont want to watch it, fast forward it. Simple.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “The matchup would matter a great deal. We are not going to put someone with no fight experience in the cage against a specialized MMA fighter … if he’s had no prior fights, that’s obviously something that would concern us.”
> 
> “Money-making potential is not something that goes into our decision making process. We have the health and safety of the fighters in mind.”
> 
> Nevada State Athletic Commission Director, Bob Bennett Tells Eliaz Cepeda of FOX Sports just how important CM Punk’s first opponent will be in the UFC’s request to get their fighter licensed.


who you gonna call?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmm. They didn't seem to have a problem with throwing a 1-0 Lesnar in there with a vet like Herring. He had his wrestling background which didn't make him a "specialized MMA fighter" at the time..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> who you gonna call?


Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

> This punk is going to be 'one & done' in the UFC. It looks like I will be that one.
> #JustWonTheLottery
> https://twitter.com/PendredMMA/status/542709203396468738


Cathal Pendred on Twitter. He talking out of his arse, or has Punk's first fight been booked?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Danm2501 said:


> Cathal Pendred on Twitter. He talking out of his arse, or has Punk's first fight been booked?


Highly doubt they'll sanction murder like that!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Overeem say's he'll train with him..... I don't see how that could be a problem..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cathal Pendred doesnt exactly look like a beast himself. I'd go with RNC. Cathal's striking isn't exactly the scariest. I'm a big fan all the same.

Green Power ranger should legit get it.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cathal Pendred doesnt exactly look like a beast himself. I'd go with RNC. Cathal's striking isn't exactly the scariest. I'm a big fan all the same.
> 
> Green Power ranger should legit get it.


Pendred has 6 TKO wins over guys with much more experience and far more qualifications than a 6 month BJJ brown belt and looking like a crackhead. 

I'm sure he doesn't look like much to you facing top tier competition, but we've already established you're a noob who doesn't know jack about the fight game and skills.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pendred is tough as shit, and would be a horrible first match-up for anyone, let alone a 36-year old former Pro Wrestler, with a battered body and 6 months of training. If it gets licensed, which I'm pretty sure it won't, it'll end quick, and it'll be brutal. I hope they feed Punk someone very low ranked, if they chuck him in with a savage like Pendred, he'll get killed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Pendred has 6 TKO wins over guys with much more experience and far more qualifications than a 6 month BJJ brown belt and looking like a crackhead.
> 
> I'm sure he doesn't look like much to you facing top tier competition, but we've already established you're a noob who doesn't know jack about the fight game and skills.


Looking like a crackhead = Bad MMA skills. Noted.

The thing you keep referring to isn't specifically just martial arts. Now don't get me wrong, Pendred DOES wreck Punk everywhere, even if Punk trained for like 3 years, but there are defo some guys who are naturally heavy hitters who could KO Cathal pretty handily in their first fight. The thing you point out is "athlete". The difference between a martial artist and an MMA fighter is that those guys are full blown professional athletes. Sure Roy Nelson is an exception (not cause he's fat but if I'm correct he's ridiculously lazy in the gym, maybe I'm wrong) but as for middleweights, those guys are conditioned to fuk. Pro wrestlers ARE athletes. Someone like Big E Langston can probably develop to be a solid enough wrestler in just a short amount of time. Punk though, I dont see those abilities in him which is why I dont see him doing great.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No way they give this guy Pendred first or anytime in the near future. He isn't that good, but waaaaaaay too experienced for this. 

I don't see why they would bring in this sideshow and give him a fight he wouldn't be able to win...against a non name to boot. 

I don't see why bringing more fans is great for current fans? Obviously the UFC is doing this for views...that is why it is pathetic. No one said the UFC wouldn't benefit....Clyde...so you can stop repeating yourself.

It just shows how desperate the UFC is right now. Reach out to Nick Diaz. Dana claim GSP will be back and GSP said he didn't know yet. Talking Brock return. Trying to get Gina Carano back into fighting after what? 7 years off for a straight title shot.......lol.....now randomly sign a 36 year old WWE guy who is 0-0 and has training "some". 

It shows the state of the UFC and how desperate they are right now. Something I have preached for at least a year. Something Clyde laughs at. If they weren't desperate for business why would they be trying to pull all these moves all of a sudden? Do they not look desperate as hell?

I have no care if CM Punk wants to try MMA on a small circuit. Main the prelims. Or get a title shot. UFC can do what they want and I adjust my interest accordingly. People are actually accepting it more than they "should" or I would of expected. 

Anyone is lying if they say it isn't pathetic though. Good for the UFC though, I guess the group they used to want to distinguish themselves from (WWE fans) they are now wanting to draw on. Imagine that haha...

I imagine this is not true, as they said they would give him another unworthy MMA fighter from the streets at 0-0 or maybe 1-0. And Pendred isn't that.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> No way they give this guy Pendred first or anytime in the near future. He isn't that good, but waaaaaaay too experienced for this.
> 
> I don't see why they would bring in this sideshow and give him a fight he wouldn't be able to win...against a non name to boot.
> 
> ...



Great post. +REP


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Blah blah blah. CM Punk is gonna earn money for UFC even if he gets smashed in one fight and no one considers this to be a ranked MMA fight. If it makes you feel better, imagine them replacing a boring fox sports 1 analysis with a CM Punk fight. It's like the half time show. It brings more fans into the sport. People bitched when Brock was signed and they didnt even give a shit if he had an amateur background. People only mention that NOW because he had success. If you dont want to watch it, fast forward it. Simple.


I wasn't happy about Brock coming over back then but he at least had skillsets that could make him good in a weak, underdeveloped division. 
I literally see nothing that CM Punk offers, he's old and has extremely minimal training in the two toughest divisions in the organization. There's no way this can be a good thing except for viewers which the UFC is clearly desperate for at this point.

I kicked my old "MMA is a sport" soapbox to the side because it's clearly not anymore. The UFC is sports entertainment with an MMA template. They're not even trying to be a legitimate sport anymore yet they want so badly to be up there with the NFL.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

People pissed off that UFC is building up McGregor.
People pissed off that UFC is bringing pre-popular people.




It's just a childish anti-authority stance. UFC is great right now. They have an active roster of beasts and we get to see so many great fights every year. Who cares if UFC is "desperate" anyways? We still get to see great fights. Sorted.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm certainly not a fan of the UFC seemingly not doing anything much to advance the "integrity of the sport", either. Never will be. But it is what it is and I take in the UFC accordingly: I still watch most events while not paying one single red cent towards supporting them.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

What is the big deal about Punk signing with the UFC and Brock fighting for the company? Yeah, they are/were pro wrestlers and so what? What about the Herschel Walker's, Brendan Schaub's and Matrione's of the world? Why should they come from a different sport and receive every bit of respect from the media and the loyal MMA fans? Miocic was a baseball player, Barnett tried pro wrestling, Shawn Jordan was a football player and there are many examples of people who like sports, who have played sports, who had a carrier in sports and have chosen to join MMA headlong. I don't think that it's a big deal. People should relax about it...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

CarlosCondit said:


> What is the big deal about Punk signing with the UFC and Brock fighting for the company? Yeah, they are/were pro wrestlers and so what? What about the Herschel Walker's, Brendan Schaub's and Matrione's of the world? Why should they come from a different sport and receive every bit of respect from the media and the loyal MMA fans? Miocic was a baseball player, Barnett tried pro wrestling, Shawn Jordan was a football player and there are many examples of people who like sports, who have played sports, who had a carrier in sports and have chosen to join MMA headlong. I don't think that it's a big deal. People should relax about it...


Those are all REAL sports with athletes who actually COMPETE. including Brock in amateur wrestling.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Cathal pendred is saying on twitter he's wont he lottery and he's getting the first crack at punk. Somehow I think he's lying and trying to force the fight with some buzz. Scarily enough if punk has any kind of TDD he could actually beat pendred who has awful striking and a meh gas tank.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

CarlosCondit said:


> What is the big deal about Punk signing with the UFC and Brock fighting for the company? Yeah, they are/were pro wrestlers and so what? What about the Herschel Walker's, Brendan Schaub's and Matrione's of the world? Why should they come from a different sport and receive every bit of respect from the media and the loyal MMA fans? Miocic was a baseball player, Barnett tried pro wrestling, Shawn Jordan was a football player and there are many examples of people who like sports, who have played sports, who had a carrier in sports and have chosen to join MMA headlong. I don't think that it's a big deal. People should relax about it...


Ummmmm mYbe one difference is they actually trained for a while and had real fights under their belts.

Perhaps another is they were in primes not 36 years old.

No ones that bent out of shape. Some.people just see it for what it is...pathetic/desperate. Ive said for over a year the UFC is desperate for views since all their stars are old men or knocked out of the game. They have a limited supply of young real talent. They have to continue to main event 40 year old guys and grab a 0-0 pro wrestler and hold a promo for the signing on a ppv.

It is hilarious if you go back and play some of Dana's WWE clips and how they are different and have different audiences. Then settle back into 2014 and laugh.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How long were those other guys training martial arts? I wonder if it was much longer than Punk will have before his fight.

And to say pro wrestling isn't a competitive sport is just foolish. What we see on screen is scripted, but behind the scenes it's generally wrestlers in the gym every single day training their bodies to the maximum and training their pro wrestling skills to be the best in the world.

Tell me Liddelen....is what Jack Evans does "fake"?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

"Laugh my ass off" 

I cant take Clyde serious anymore. He is really passionate about this pro wrestling signing. His unwaivering loyalty to Dana and Co. is inspiring.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well one point not yet made is that Brock was acquired well after he quit the WWE, they stole Punk right out from under the WWE.

I can only think its just a win win for the UFC to take a star away from them. Even if he's not a draw for them they took away someone thats valuable to the WWE.

Its the equivalent of the WWE signing JBJ.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Well one point not yet made is that Brock was acquired well after he quit the WWE, they stole Punk right out from under the WWE.
> 
> I can only think its just a win win for the UFC to take a star away from them. Even if he's not a draw for them they took away someone thats valuable to the WWE.
> 
> Its the equivalent of the WWE signing JBJ.


I dont agree.

According to what I have read Punk-man was in action last in January and didnt want to wrestle any longer. So how is it stealing a draw when he wasnt even wrestling nor wants to anymore?

Also even if Punk-man was debating on which path to go and ufc "stole" him it wouldnt be some big hit. WWE could just produce another wr3dtler to become big. Isnt like pro wrestling fans are not going to buy fake fighting ppvs because a top guy is gone. I dont think WWE works like that. Kids are WWE fans. Adult fans have been fans for decades and have seen fighters come and go. 

Punk is replaceable. Im sure he was very good at what he did and had charisma or whatever. But he isnt carrying a ppv like DC and Bones are. Every PPV all the WWe's known fighters are on the card.....or at least that id how I remember it in my youth. It is like having Bones, cain, jds, werdum, brock, anderson, weidman, gsp, diaz, aldo, pettis, rousey on every card. So Anderson retires and he isnt on them anymore.....would the ppv suffer that bad? 

Maybe I am wrong but looks to me like they didnt steal anything. Punks relationship with the wwe soured. He didnt want to wrestle anymore anyway. Hasnt wrestled since January. 

If the bottom line is just more buys then they should sign as many wwe past or present stars as they can. Mix in a few famous people. The general public cares nothing for mma. Cm punk vs mickey rourke would do more ppv buys than the dc bones card....seriously.

Good for ufc good for punk dude. Both cash in off the goofy public. 

Will he make a main card on his debut? Will he be the prelim headliner? Have to have a big spot for a guy they will probably pay as much or more than the best fighters on their roster.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I dont agree.
> 
> According to what I have read Punk-man was in action last in January and didnt want to wrestle any longer. So how is it stealing a draw when he wasnt even wrestling nor wants to anymore?
> 
> ...


Can't UFC just make another star? It's just as hard in pro wrestling. You can talk all you want about it being scripted but not ever script is Rocky. Never Back Down thought it'd be Rocky and it's abysmal. WWE really cashed in on Punk. They opted to go for Daniel Bryan over CM Punk (HUGE success for them for the record) and Punk got sick of it.

johny, that's funny cause I'm pretty sure Nick Diaz could spit in your mum's face and you'd lick it off. I want to see CM Punk fight. I, a long with a lot of other people, would like to see that, win lose or draw. UFC will make a lot of money off of it, people who want to see it can watch, people who dont want to see it can fast forward. The only downside is that you're not a UFC fan. I don't mean this, I mean in general. You spend a lot of time on here without ever uttering a single good word about the company, the company which brought you here in the first place.

I'm an MMA fan. I get to see awesome shit like Sammon's headkick and Robbie Lawler raising the belt. I really couldn't give a shit about fighter pay, UFC's "desperation", Dana White's demeanour and whatever other nonsense half of you spew. At the end of the day I'm in this to watch people get in a cage and fight each other. More and more I'm doubting that everyone on here is actually into MMA and not just into a select fighter or two.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont agree.
> ...


Lol you are an mma fan but are talking all about wwe like a pro wrestling fan. And want to see a 0-0 pro wrestler fight. Ooook.

I dont have to say one good word about the ufc to be a mma fan.  You seem to not understand the difference like typical ufc sheep. 

You dont buy ppvs. Have you went to a shoe? Ive spent more money on the ufc than you ever have. So who has more right to bash the product? Who is more of the supporter? Me or you? You started watching in like 2009 and have said to not have to pay for ppvs. 

You sound like a narsassistic guy. Pat yourself on the back some more. You dont have one fault with the ufc.....oh my you must be mma royalty! Everyone else isnt a fan but you are because you eat it all up like a sheep. Ok


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Can't UFC just *make* another star?


No, let him make himself on a smaller circuit like everyone else had to do. Just because he was a star at acrobatic fake fighting doesn't mean he deserves to fight in the UFC having never fought professionally before. UFC should be unable to make anybody a star, this isn't WWE. Fighters' skillsets and performances should be what makes them a potential star.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't think I've ever seen dude wrestle, but I've seen him train with Rener. If his conditioning is solid he could win a few. I think it's more about fulfillment. I would want to fight once inside the Octagon to get that feeling. Reminds me of that episode on Friends...that millionaire played by Jon Fauvre who dated Monica. 

The only wrestler I wanted to see was Brock and I'm damn glad he joined cuz he did exactly what I expected. With very limited knowledge he used absolute brute strength to win. But once someone with technical skills came along it did expose his shortcomings. I'd like to see Batista vs Brock vs Lashley vs BF for fun. I hope all beatdown BF. Then I hope all fight Bob Sapp afterwards.


----------



## jamesubrown1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Watching CM Punk fighting in UFC is going to be entertaining...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rygu said:


> No, let him make himself on a smaller circuit like everyone else had to do. Just because he was a star at acrobatic fake fighting doesn't mean he deserves to fight in the UFC having never fought professionally before. UFC should be unable to make anybody a star, this isn't WWE. Fighters' skillsets and performances should be what makes them a potential star.


I didn't mean Punk. The way he said "WWE can just make a star". It doesnt work like that. They are currently trying to make all 50 or so guys on the roster stars.



johny said:


> Lol you are an mma fan but are talking all about wwe like a pro wrestling fan. And want to see a 0-0 pro wrestler fight. Ooook.
> 
> I dont have to say one good word about the ufc to be a mma fan. You seem to not understand the difference like typical ufc sheep.
> 
> ...


UFC is free over here. There has been one show in Ireland and I was broke at the time.

I have many faults with the UFC. For example, to face Punk they'll have to bring in an unworthy fighter who's not a draw.

And don't get me wrong, I wasnt doing it in a stupid pissing contest kind of way. I'm not saying I'm a big fan, I'm more saying I don't think you like UFC full stop. It's ONLY negatives.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

CarlosCondit said:


> What is the big deal about Punk signing with the UFC and Brock fighting for the company? Yeah, they are/were pro wrestlers and so what? What about the Herschel Walker's, Brendan Schaub's and Matrione's of the world? Why should they come from a different sport and receive every bit of respect from the media and the loyal MMA fans? Miocic was a baseball player, Barnett tried pro wrestling, Shawn Jordan was a football player and there are many examples of people who like sports, who have played sports, who had a carrier in sports and have chosen to join MMA headlong. I don't think that it's a big deal. People should relax about it...


Here's the difference.

Every single person you named, Brock Lesnar, Shawn Jordan, Matt Mitrione, Brendan Schaub, and especially Herschel Walker all had a background in a *real* sport, amateur wrestling and professional and college football are real sports. The WWE on the other hand is not real, it's fake, it's predetermined all the punches and kicks and moves are fake. CM Punk is not an athlete he's an actor.

I don't care if he wants to do MMA, he's an American citizen and that's his right but I have no desire to see it and I damn sure won't put money down to watch it.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

LL said:


> CM Punk is not an athlete he's an actor.


I really don't want to get into this, and I'm not going to, but the above statement is just not true.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I think it would be hilarious if he was downplaying his abilities tenfold or more, and when he walks into the cage against someone with the same credentials, he just wrecks them completely. The internets would implode, lmao. It would be a great strategy, keep talking yourself down and act innocent and in-experienced, then kick ass on the night.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope he does well. I get the outrage people have for signing an 0-0 guy, but what's done is done. I would be pumped if he could pull it off.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I hope he does well. I get the outrage people have for signing an 0-0 guy, but what's done is done. I would be pumped if he could pull it off.


You would be pumped of a guy with not even an ammy fight, debuts in the ufc anf wins? I mean sure if they bring some mouth breather in that sucks....i guess good for hom there. But a fighter on the roster loses to CM Punk and you would be pumped? Does that not just make mma look bad as if any athlete can come in and do well if he is tough? What message does that send? If cm punk can come in and beat a guy on the roster in a real fight then that would be pretty sad for the sport. 

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/12/nate-d...tuation?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Here is Nate Diaz keeping it real today. Shares my same opinion that I have nothing against thr guy and I get that ufc is just cashing in on casual fans here. But the move is a pathetic look for the sport.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You would be pumped of a guy with not even an ammy fight, debuts in the ufc anf wins? I mean sure if they bring some mouth breather in that sucks....i guess good for hom there. But a fighter on the roster loses to CM Punk and you would be pumped? Does that not just make mma look bad as if any athlete can come in and do well if he is tough? What message does that send? If cm punk can come in and beat a guy on the roster in a real fight then that would be pretty sad for the sport.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/12/nate-d...tuation?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Here is Nate Diaz keeping it real today. Shares my same opinion that I have nothing against thr guy and I get that ufc is just cashing in on casual fans here. But the move is a pathetic look for the sport.


If a "legit" MMA fighter loses to CM Punk, no I wouldn't feel sad for him. If you should win and you don't, that's on you. 

I don't think it sends any message if it's understood Punks' opponent was a bit of a newb himself. If Punk beats a top 10 on his debut or something, then yeah, that would be bad.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

King Daisuke said:


> I really don't want to get into this, and I'm not going to, but the above statement is just not true.


How is it not true?

Everything in it is scripted, therefore he's an actor. Boxers and MMA Fighters are real fighters not WWE wrestlers.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

LL said:


> How is it not true?
> 
> Everything in it is scripted, therefore he's an actor. Boxers and MMA Fighters are real fighters not WWE wrestlers.


What he did was definitely athletic but it was not an athletic competition.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You would be pumped of a guy with not even an ammy fight, debuts in the ufc anf wins? I mean sure if they bring some mouth breather in that sucks....i guess good for hom there. But a fighter on the roster loses to CM Punk and you would be pumped? Does that not just make mma look bad as if any athlete can come in and do well if he is tough? What message does that send? If cm punk can come in and beat a guy on the roster in a real fight then that would be pretty sad for the sport.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/12/nate-d...tuation?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Here is Nate Diaz keeping it real today. Shares my same opinion that I have nothing against thr guy and I get that ufc is just cashing in on casual fans here. But the move is a pathetic look for the sport.


And there are guys out there that don't like Nate Diaz?
This guy is godlike!!!! Bigger balls in the roster!!!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I have cannot think of any other situation where you would call someone in a non competitive profession an athlete. 

I sure he is fit, tough, flexible and strong though... and when he has his fight, we can call him and athlete :confused05:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

AmdM said:


> And there are guys out there that don't like Nate Diaz?
> This guy is godlike!!!! Bigger balls in the roster!!!


I agreed with everything Nate said. He said what I'm sure most the UFC roster is thinking but lack the balls to say it in fear of being cut after one bad fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

LL said:


> How is it not true?
> 
> Everything in it is scripted, therefore he's an actor. Boxers and MMA Fighters are real fighters not WWE wrestlers.


There is an olympic medal for synchronized swimming though. Basically the same thing except they don't pretend to fight each other.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I have cannot think of any other situation where you would call someone in a non competitive profession an athlete.


parkour, scuba diving, dancer, sky diving, yoga, mountain/rock climbing.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Jesy Blue said:


> parkour, scuba diving, dancer, sky diving, yoga, mountain/rock climbing.


I wouldnt class any of those as athletes :confused02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Killz said:


> I wouldnt class any of those as athletes :confused02:


Ice dancing then? Because the Olympics say so.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

It's not really about ridiculous or frivolous nature of the sport at hand. The important distinction is that if they are giving out medals for it in the Olympics it's still a competition and there are winners and losers and they are decided on the merits of their performance as opposed to their opponents'.



Right?


***setting aside all the corruption scandals in the olympics of course.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

Rock climbing isn't athletic. At all. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PP1AK1Aqis

I'm just kidding. It's probably one of the most athletic things you can do in your life. That and gymnastics.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If golfers can get away with calling themselves athletes, KEYBOARDING should be in the Olympics.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rock climbing has a competitive element..., i accept them as athletes... why not?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, really surprised and impressed by Nate Diaz statement. I mean, "Fvck this" and "Fvck that"? That really blew my mind. :confused02:

It's a show fight. We have talked about this in the past. What is the problem on signing up show fights to put inbetween regular fights? That is way less dramatic than giving someone an undeserved title shot.

And if he wins a fight against a known name, what is the big deal. Shit happens all the time. It would be bad to the guy losing, but that's his responsibility to win anyway.

I would like to see some senior fights signed up as well. Imagine two legends colliding along the official ranks to pump an event. Epic.

I am all for the show as long as it doesn't hurt the sport and this hurts nothing, really.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Wrasslin' is basically gorilla gymnastics - that's athletic enough for me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It takes athletic ability or actually athletic SPECIALIZATION to do pro wrestling and learn how to not get hurt. But I see no reason to think CM Punk is some great athlete? He stands around in a ring. Plays to the crowd. Jumps off the top ropes. He runs around the ring and bounces off ropes......none of that stuff happens in MMA...so how could you really just assume he can grapple and strike for maybe 3 5 minute rounds and not take one second off. No one knows what his actual gas tank is like either. Pro Wrestling shows none of that. He seems to be an in shape guy but so is Michael Phelps. Other than "some" BJJ with Rener...what time has he put in? IS he still a white belt? He has no fighting experience at all really. 

Let em fight though, it can be a freak show.

Actually Jose Conseco just called him out on twitter saying he could kick his ass (maybe he could?). He may have more experience in martial arts than Punk. But there is a good match to do. 

Lets discuss this possible match.

1. Who has the advantage where? Will Jose be afraid to go into CM's lethal guard? 

2. Will the size advantage matter? How many rounds would it be? 5 HAS to favor CM Punk. 

3. What about CM's jab? I have seen it in the WWE quite a few times and I defiantly see some snap to it, very crisp. He just need to commit to it early to keep Jose's power at bay. Wait for him to get tired/frustrated and leap into the lions den that is CM's guard. That is his world down there.


----------

